# Vergogna



## Non Registrato (19 Luglio 2012)

Storia di un anno entrambi sposati con figli
Decidiamo di chiuderla non si può andare avanti così
Eppure mi manca 
Non tornerei indietro mi sento anche sollevata ma passerà, finirò di pensarlo?
Pare da amica comune che anche lui la pensi come me stia come me
Taglio netto ma doloroso
Mi sento una stupida 15enne e di anni ne ho ben 45
Ditemi solo, chi ci è passato, che poi passa
Ditemi stupida che magari mi serve che già così guardarmi nello specchio provo vergogna, non solo per quello che ho fatto ma per come sto adesso

Con mio marito eravamo separati in casa
Incompatibilità caratteriali forti tensioni casini routine errroi miei e suoi niente di nuovo
Scusate la  confusione
l.


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Storia di un anno entrambi sposati con figli
> Decidiamo di chiuderla non si può andare avanti così
> Eppure mi manca
> Non tornerei indietro mi sento anche sollevata ma passerà, finirò di pensarlo?
> ...


no....non provare vergogna.......
datti forza che la cosa con il tempo....a volte tanto tempo ma si supera.
coraggio


----------



## exStermy (19 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Storia di un anno entrambi sposati con figli
> Decidiamo di chiuderla non si può andare avanti così
> Eppure mi manca
> Non tornerei indietro mi sento anche sollevata ma passerà, finirò di pensarlo?
> ...


stupida non te lo dico, scusami, pero' m'incuriosisce l'incompatibilita' caratteriali che hai menzionato...

scommetto che saranno pure sorte all'improvviso, neh?


----------



## ferita (19 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Storia di un anno entrambi sposati con figli
> Decidiamo di chiuderla non si può andare avanti così
> Eppure mi manca
> Non tornerei indietro mi sento anche sollevata ma passerà, finirò di pensarlo?
> ...



Ci voleva tanto poco: bastava che tu lo dicevi a tuo marito e lui a sua moglie.
Forse non era un grande amore quindi non vale la pena di starci così male, no?


----------



## exStermy (19 Luglio 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Ci voleva tanto poco: bastava che tu lo dicevi a tuo marito e lui a sua moglie.


te vedi troppi film...

ahahahahah


----------



## ferita (19 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> te vedi troppi film...
> 
> ahahahahah


Ovviamente era ironico!
Perchè piangono tanto se potevano risolvere il problema lasciando i rispettivi partner e mettendosi insieme? 
Quanto siete tutti complicati o furbi!! 
:mrgreen:


----------



## JON (19 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Storia di un anno entrambi sposati con figli
> Decidiamo di chiuderla non si può andare avanti così
> Eppure mi manca
> Non tornerei indietro mi sento anche sollevata ma passerà, finirò di pensarlo?
> ...


Sembri più che altro essere tornata alla realtà. E mentre ti chiedi cosa sarà di voi, con l'altro, forse sei meno confusa e intravedi i veri problemi sui quali dover mettere mano.


----------



## lunaiena (19 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Storia di un anno entrambi sposati con figli
> Decidiamo di chiuderla non si può andare avanti così
> Eppure mi manca
> Non tornerei indietro mi sento anche sollevata ma passerà, finirò di pensarlo?
> ...



le decisione è venuta da entrambi o più da lui...

Non capisco se siete separati in casa chi o cosa ti impedisce di vedere altri?


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Luglio 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Ovviamente era ironico!
> Perchè piangono tanto se potevano risolvere il problema lasciando i rispettivi partner e mettendosi insieme?
> Quanto siete tutti complicati o furbi!!
> :mrgreen:


Ma le incompatibilità si ci sono sempre state ma le gestivamo
Poi come per molti la gestione di tante cose, la mia depressione post partum

Si certo, non era sto granchè e ho sicuramente enfatizzato lui e lui me se no dopo un anno forse si sarebbe pensato ad altro è vero

Sicuramente eravamo molto presi, non era più un diversivo un' extra che poi davvero io viverla così non ne sono in grado
Sempre stata iper quadrata fedele responsabile

Lui anche

Scusate è un momento così che passerà lo so
Ho giocato con il fuoco come si dice mi sono scottata


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> le decisione è venuta da entrambi o più da lui...
> 
> Non capisco se siete separati in casa chi o cosa ti impedisce di vedere altri?


Separati in casa ma mio marito non vuole, dice che dobbiamo venirne fuori provarci
Lui dopo innumerevoli mancanze ci sta provando
Io no

La decisione l’ho presa io in definitiva
Come sempre temo ..fanno le donne
Forse lui sarebbe andato avanti ma ha capito pur dice patendo


----------



## exStermy (19 Luglio 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Ovviamente era ironico!
> Perchè piangono tanto se potevano risolvere il problema lasciando i rispettivi partner e mettendosi insieme?
> Quanto siete tutti complicati o furbi!!
> :mrgreen:


siete?...sono...

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (19 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> le decisione è venuta da entrambi o più da lui...
> 
> Non capisco se siete separati in casa chi o cosa ti impedisce di vedere altri?


a me farebbe schifo lo stesso ed anzi ottimo motivo per sfankularti senza passare dal via...

ahahahah


----------



## lunaiena (19 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Separati in casa ma mio marito non vuole, dice che dobbiamo venirne fuori provarci
> Lui dopo innumerevoli mancanze ci sta provando
> Io no
> 
> ...



Separati qundi lo hai deciso tu....e non hai intenzione di riprendere la relazione con tuo marito....
non è una critica è solo per capire ...
Per poter dimenticare allora dovresti cercare di chiarire la situazione in casa....sennò vedrai sempre nell'altro un qualcosa che ti manca....


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Separati qundi lo hai deciso tu....e non hai intenzione di riprendere la relazione con tuo marito....
> non è una critica è solo per capire ...
> Per poter dimenticare allora dovresti cercare di chiarire la situazione in casa....sennò vedrai sempre nell'altro un qualcosa che ti manca....


Deciso è un parolone
Le cose sono venute da se
Poco sesso poca condivisione vite di corsa
la routine delle famiglie per tutti lo so, anche allontanarci così ce ne siamo resi conto a cose fatte
Un ottimo padre un marito decisamente assente
Gli avevo anche detto che mi stava succedendo di guardarmi introno
Fossi stata onesta avrei detto tutto lo so
Poi mi sono detta me la vivo, una cosa solo mia.
E’ stato bello. Poi è sfuggita dal buon senso.
D’altronde se si va avanti qualcosa di anche poco in più c’è.


----------



## Eliade (19 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Storia di un anno entrambi sposati con figli
> Decidiamo di chiuderla non si può andare avanti così
> Eppure mi manca
> Non tornerei indietro mi sento anche sollevata ma passerà, finirò di pensarlo?
> ...


Quello che consiglio a tutti: trovati un hobby! Riorganizza la tua vita in modo da non avere un minuto libero.
Palestra, decoupage, pittura, volontariato, uncinetto, fare bijou, imparare ad usare photoshop, imparare a creare siti internet, ecc...

E' una questione di tempo ma anche di organizzazione mentale...e vale per tutte le storie non solo quelle extra!


----------



## exStermy (19 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Gli avevo anche detto che mi stava succedendo di guardarmi introno
> Fossi stata onesta avrei detto tutto lo so


E lui niente, impassibile?..come se sul "mercato" se offriva na' vicina?

(sti passaggi me piaceno un sacco, lo ammetto...)

ahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Deciso è un parolone
> Le cose sono venute da se
> Poco sesso poca condivisione vite di corsa
> la routine delle famiglie per tutti lo so, anche allontanarci così ce ne siamo resi conto a cose fatte
> ...


non ci giurerei...


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Luglio 2012)

Nel nostro caso mi sento di dire si
Poi per carità se ne vedono di ogni


----------



## exStermy (19 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Nel nostro caso mi sento di dire si
> Poi per carità se ne vedono di ogni


ognuno dice che la storia con l'amante non e' solo voja d'escobar...

strano je'...

ahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Luglio 2012)

No no io dico che quello ha avuto una percentuale di voglia di continuare altissima altrochè
Poi non è più stato solo quello
Quando inizi a cercare altro una cena, una passeggiata, una nuotata insieme


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Storia di un anno entrambi sposati con figli
> Decidiamo di chiuderla non si può andare avanti così
> Eppure mi manca
> Non tornerei indietro mi sento anche sollevata ma passerà, finirò di pensarlo?
> ...


Io ci sono passata e ti posso dire che, anche se all'inizio è stata molto dura, ora ho ritrovato la mia serenità e non penso più a lui.
Ora sto bene e le cose anche con mio marito vanno molto meglio.
Nel mio caso la cosa è stata agevolata anche dal rapporto che sono riuscita a restaurare con mio marito. 
Se ci credi fino in fondo vedrai che con il tempo ne esci.
Tuo marito sa della precedenrte relazione?


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io ci sono passata e ti posso dire che, anche se all'inizio è stata molto dura, ora ho ritrovato la mia serenità e non penso più a lui.
> Ora sto bene e le cose anche con mio marito vanno molto meglio.
> Nel mio caso la cosa è stata agevolata anche dal rapporto che sono riuscita a restaurare con mio marito.
> Se ci credi fino in fondo vedrai che con il tempo ne esci.
> Tuo marito sa della precedenrte relazione?


Non sa 
Sospetta
Ma non vuole andare a vedere per me
Mio marito è stato quasi un anno via andava e tornava dall’estero
Periodo difficile
Immagina e adesso mi rivuole, ci rivuole

Grazie spero anche qui vada uguale 
dammi dei numeri..dopo quanto?
dio mio abbiate pietà di questa mia mediocrità ma va cosi


----------



## Sabina_ (19 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Storia di un anno entrambi sposati con figli
> Decidiamo di chiuderla non si può andare avanti così
> Eppure mi manca
> Non tornerei indietro mi sento anche sollevata ma passerà, finirò di pensarlo?
> ...


Ad un certo punto va presa una decisione. Anche l'essere separati in casa e' un sorta di limbo che non permette di andare avanti con la propria vita. Quando eri sul punto di farlo e di dover fare una scelta (che non significava per forza stare con l'amante) hai preferito lasciare tutto per continuare a stare nell'immobilità. Cosa di impedisce di andare avanti?

Per ciò che riguarda il dolore per lui tutto si attenua. Per ciò che riguarda il dolore della tua vita lo devi affrontare e prendere una decisione.


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non sa
> Sospetta
> Ma non vuole andare a vedere per me
> Mio marito è stato quasi un anno via andava e tornava dall’estero
> ...


Dai tirati su vedrai che anche per te tutto migliorerà... col tempo tornerete ad essere in sintonia.
Leggendo un tuo messaggio di prima ho letto che lui si sta impegnando e tu no. 
Per me questo è sbagliato, non pensare che tutto si risolva senza far nulla!!! Devi crederci e volerlo anche tu!!!!

giusy


----------



## Sabina_ (19 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Dai tirati su vedrai che anche per te tutto migliorerà... col tempo tornerete ad essere in sintonia.
> Leggendo un tuo messaggio di prima ho letto che lui si sta impegnando e tu no.
> Per me questo è sbagliato, non pensare che tutto si risolva senza far nulla!!! Devi crederci e volerlo anche tu!!!!
> 
> giusy


Perché a te e' andata bene non significa che finisca sempre così, dipende dalle motivazioni della crisi che e' nata con suo marito.
Io ad esempio credo che arriverò a separarmi da mio marito, amante o non amante. 
L'essersi innamorate di un altro e' indice che qualcosa davvero non va con il proprio coniuge. A volte e' più facile mettere la testa sotto la sabbia e fingere che va tutto bene, ma prima o poi le cose tornano fuori.


----------



## lothar57 (19 Luglio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Perché a te e' andata bene non significa che finisca sempre così, dipende dalle motivazioni della crisi che e' nata con suo marito.
> Io ad esempio credo che arriverò a separarmi da mio marito, amante o non amante.
> L'essersi innamorate di un altro e' indice che qualcosa davvero non va con il proprio coniuge. A volte e' più facile mettere la testa sotto la sabbia e fingere che va tutto bene, ma prima o poi le cose tornano fuori.



ciao Saby...ah bella idea.......stamattina ho saputo di coppia di amici saltata..lei sembra grave in ospedale per la notizia.A casa tre figli..due piccoli...io spero di non imparare che lui,mio amico..l'abbia fatto per l'''ammmmoooorrrre''perche'se fosse vero..amico o non amico..paesano o non paesano..due pugni li prende.parola di Lothar.


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Luglio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Perché a te e' andata bene non significa che finisca sempre così, dipende dalle motivazioni della crisi che e' nata con suo marito.
> Io ad esempio credo che arriverò a separarmi da mio marito, amante o non amante.
> L'essersi innamorate di un altro e' indice che qualcosa davvero non va con il proprio coniuge. A volte e' più facile mettere la testa sotto la sabbia e fingere che va tutto bene, ma prima o poi le cose tornano fuori.


sabina nel mio caso eravamo riusciti ad arrugginire il matrimonio.
non c'era più comunicazione, intesa, sesso.... solo problemi e litigi e niente gioia.
poi si inserì il collega con il quale era tutto oro, nessun problema, ottima intesa....mi sentivo molto trasportata.
quando sono tornata in me stessa ho capito quali erano le mie priorità... ho capito cosa contava veramente nella mia vita ho riscoperto l'uomo che avevo amato e che avevo sposato. mi sono impegnata, non è stata facile, ci ho creduto (ci abbiamo creduto) ed ora sono felice.

giusy


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Luglio 2012)

Voglio bene a mio marito anche se  volte è insopportabile
Però non lo desidero, devo sforzarmi
Bell’uomo corteggiato prima o poi si stufa
Non riesco lo vivo come un fratello mi devo convincere ad essere tenera dolce seduttiva

non penso Di esserne ancora innamorata ma poi mi dico come tante


----------



## perplesso (19 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma le incompatibilità si ci sono sempre state ma le gestivamo
> Poi come per molti la gestione di tante cose, la mia depressione post partum
> 
> Si certo, non era sto granchè e ho sicuramente enfatizzato lui e lui me se no dopo un anno forse si sarebbe pensato ad altro è vero
> ...


Non capisco...è nata come un'avventura e col tempo capivate di essere sempre più presi e siccome lui non poteva far saltare il banco,avete deciso di chiudere?


----------



## exStermy (19 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> mi devo convincere ad essere tenera dolce seduttiva


non strafare...

ahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Non capisco...è nata come un'avventura e col tempo capivate di essere sempre più presi e siccome lui non poteva far saltare il banco,avete deciso di chiudere?


Ne lui ne io, non adesso
Si solita solfa 4 bambini piccoli
Per me è impensabile per lui anche


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Dai tirati su vedrai che anche per te tutto migliorerà... col tempo tornerete ad essere in sintonia.
> Leggendo un tuo messaggio di prima ho letto che lui si sta impegnando e tu no.
> Per me questo è sbagliato, non pensare che tutto si risolva senza far nulla!!! Devi crederci e volerlo anche tu!!!!
> 
> giusy


Condivido e mi sento di darti un consiglio se già non lo hai fatto.
Taglia tutti i ponti con l'amante in questo modo riuscirai a dimenticarlo più in fretta.... è fondamentale!
Non dire mai nulla a tuo marito della precedente relazione perche altrimenti dovresti affrontare ulteriori problemi. 
Se la decisoone l'hai presa e ne sei convinta portala avanti senza raccontargli nulla di quello che è stato così gli eviti enormi sofferenze.
Usa questo periodo per ritrovare la sintonia perduta con tuo marito.... 
Se ci sono le basi non è difficile recuperare un rapporto arruginito dalla routine come dici tu.


----------



## lisa (19 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> non strafare...
> 
> ahahahahah


In effetti

Ora mi registro


----------



## exStermy (19 Luglio 2012)

lisa ha detto:


> In effetti
> 
> Ora mi registro


lisa...lisa..lisa...se la belga per caso?


----------



## perplesso (19 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ne lui ne io, non adesso
> Si solita solfa 4 bambini piccoli
> Per me è impensabile per lui anche


allora avete preso la decisione giusta


----------



## lisa (19 Luglio 2012)

si decisione saggia lo so
DOLOROSA pero' mica poco

Ci sentivamo ogni giorno confronti discussioni consigli risate
Va bè basta ridicolissima


----------



## Sabina_ (19 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sabina nel mio caso eravamo riusciti ad arrugginire il matrimonio.
> non c'era più comunicazione, intesa, sesso.... solo problemi e litigi e niente gioia.
> poi si inserì il collega con il quale era tutto oro, nessun problema, ottima intesa....mi sentivo molto trasportata.
> quando sono tornata in me stessa ho capito quali erano le mie priorità... ho capito cosa contava veramente nella mia vita ho riscoperto l'uomo che avevo amato e che avevo sposato. mi sono impegnata, non è stata facile, ci ho creduto (ci abbiamo creduto) ed ora sono felice.
> ...


Sono felice per te... sono io che ho sbagliato tutto purtroppo.


----------



## lisa (19 Luglio 2012)

*sabina*

Sabina immagino tu non l’abbia chiusa quindi
Quindi mi consigli tenere duro?
Io vacillo


----------



## Sabina_ (19 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Saby...ah bella idea.......stamattina ho saputo di coppia di amici saltata..lei sembra grave in ospedale per la notizia.A casa tre figli..due piccoli...io spero di non imparare che lui,mio amico..l'abbia fatto per l'''ammmmoooorrrre''perche'se fosse vero..amico o non amico..paesano o non paesano..due pugni li prende.parola di Lothar.


Mamma mia... se mio marito dovesse ridursi così a causa mia sarebbe motivo ancora di più per lasciarlo. Ho già tre bambini da accudire, aggiungici mia madre, se ci si mette anche lui schiatto io. Questione di sopravvivenza: io devo stare bene e serena quanto posso per i miei figli. Mi fa molta pena quell'uomo. Consigliali di chiedere una consulenza per separazione a qualche bravo specialista che si occupa di queste cose. Non si può tenere legata una persona in questo modo.


----------



## zanzibar (19 Luglio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> L'essersi innamorate di un altro e' indice che qualcosa davvero non va con il proprio coniuge.



o con se stessi?


----------



## lisa (19 Luglio 2012)

penso sia lei quella messa male se ho capito
anche io due figli nonne da accudire lavoro impegnativo ottenuto studiando con bimbi piccoli
una laurea sudatissima

credo che sia anche questo
sovraccarico oggi per le donne e ricerca di complicità evasione fuori
ne sento sempre di più
che fatica


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Voglio bene a mio marito anche se  volte è insopportabile
> Però non lo desidero, devo sforzarmi
> Bell’uomo corteggiato prima o poi si stufa
> Non riesco lo vivo come un fratello mi devo convincere ad essere tenera dolce seduttiva
> ...


quello che scrivi è peroccupante e non fa ben sperare... però ti chiedo:
.... prima lo desideravi? .... prima lo sentivi come un fratello? 
secondo me no!!!  prima ne eri attratta, vi era sintonia in poche paole: ne eri innamorata. 
per esperienza diretta ti posso assicurare che qualsiasi rapporto anehe il più bello e profondo se non viene alimentato ogni giorno appassisce ecco perchè vi dovete ritrovare.... secondo me con gli anni, i figli, i problemi ecc. ecc. tu e tuo marito vi siete persi come era successo anche a me. ora il difficile è recuperare il rapporto come un tempo, riscoprirvi l'un l'altro.... 
in bocca al lupo! 

giusy


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Luglio 2012)

lisa ha detto:


> credo che sia anche questo
> sovraccarico oggi per le donne e ricerca di complicità evasione fuori
> ne sento sempre di più
> che fatica



già. prova a vivere con l'altro gli stessi anni che hai vissuto con tuo marito e vedi cosa resta dell'idillio.


----------



## Leda (19 Luglio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Mamma mia... *se mio marito dovesse ridursi così a causa mia sarebbe motivo ancora di più per lasciarlo.* Ho già tre bambini da accudire, aggiungici mia madre, se ci si mette anche lui schiatto io. Questione di sopravvivenza: io devo stare bene e serena quanto posso per i miei figli. Mi fa molta pena quell'uomo. Consigliali di chiedere una consulenza per separazione a qualche bravo specialista che si occupa di queste cose. *Non si può tenere legata una persona in questo modo.*



Super-quotone! E peccato non poterti approvare...


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> quello che scrivi è peroccupante e non fa ben sperare... però ti chiedo:
> .... prima lo desideravi? .... prima lo sentivi come un fratello?
> secondo me no!!!  prima ne eri attratta, vi era sintonia in poche paole: ne eri innamorata.
> per esperienza diretta ti posso assicurare che qualsiasi rapporto anehe il più bello e profondo se non viene alimentato ogni giorno appassisce ecco perchè vi dovete ritrovare.... secondo me con gli anni, i figli, i problemi ecc. ecc. tu e tuo marito vi siete persi come era successo anche a me. ora il difficile è recuperare il rapporto come un tempo, riscoprirvi l'un l'altro....
> ...



 stracondivido!!!!!!!
è che spesso le nostre mogli se lo dimenticano e poi arriva il terzo incomodo che viene idealizzato!!!!!

marco


----------



## Sabina_ (19 Luglio 2012)

lisa ha detto:


> Sabina immagino tu non l’abbia chiusa quindi
> Quindi mi consigli tenere duro?
> Io vacillo


No no. Se hai deciso di ricostruire con tuo marito non ce la fai con l'amante di mezzo.
Se con marito va proprio male puoi anche tenerti il tuo piccolo angolo segreto, ma le cose potrebbero complicarsi e qualcuno di voi potrebbe desiderare di più.
Io l'amante ce l'ho ancora.


----------



## lisa (19 Luglio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> No no. Se hai deciso di ricostruire con tuo marito non ce la fai con l'amante di mezzo.
> Se con marito va proprio male puoi anche tenerti il tuo piccolo angolo segreto, ma le cose potrebbero complicarsi e qualcuno di voi potrebbe desiderare di più.
> Io l'amante ce l'ho ancora.


mai provato a chiuderla?


----------



## lothar57 (19 Luglio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Mamma mia... se mio marito dovesse ridursi così a causa mia sarebbe motivo ancora di più per lasciarlo. Ho già tre bambini da accudire, aggiungici mia madre, se ci si mette anche lui schiatto io. Questione di sopravvivenza: io devo stare bene e serena quanto posso per i miei figli. Mi fa molta pena quell'uomo. Consigliali di chiedere una consulenza per separazione a qualche bravo specialista che si occupa di queste cose. Non si può tenere legata una persona in questo modo.


mi sono spiegata male..la moglie e'scioccata per quello sta male.Non so ancora di chi sia la colpa..presumo di lui...lei era molto gelosa.Pero'il concetto e',finche figli piccoli,separarsi e da incoscienti bastardi...ci pensava prima..perche'fare 3 figli???


----------



## Sabina_ (19 Luglio 2012)

zanzibar ha detto:


> o con se stessi?


Si... la causa prima e' sempre se stessi.


----------



## Sabina_ (19 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Voglio bene a mio marito anche se  volte è insopportabile
> Però non lo desidero, devo sforzarmi
> Bell’uomo corteggiato prima o poi si stufa
> Non riesco lo vivo come un fratello mi devo convincere ad essere tenera dolce seduttiva
> ...


La vedo dura...


----------



## Sabina_ (19 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mi sono spiegata male..la moglie e'scioccata per quello sta male.Non so ancora di chi sia la colpa..presumo di lui...lei era molto gelosa.Pero'il concetto e',finche figli piccoli,separarsi e da incoscienti bastardi...ci pensava prima..perche'fare 3 figli???


C'è colpa in una separazione? E se c'è, perché di chi e' la colpa?

Si cambia Lothar. Bisogna provarle certe cose per capirle. Bisogna esserci dentro in una relazione di coppia che non va.
I figli stessi stanno male in certe relazioni di coppia.


----------



## Sabina_ (19 Luglio 2012)

lisa ha detto:


> mai provato a chiuderla?


No. Ho cercato di capire e ho capito.
Stiamo pensando di separarci.


----------



## passante (19 Luglio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Sono felice per te... *sono io che ho sbagliato tutto purtroppo*.


ti posso chiedere in che senso, sabina? naturalmente non c'è problema se non mi rispondi, è una domanda invadente. ma io mi ricordo bene di te, non di tutti mi ricordo la storia, ma di te sì. perchè all'inizio quando leggevo i tuoi post pensavo che non eri tipa da doppia vita e che non avresti potuto affrontarla senza snaturarti e soffrirne. poi ti ho visto entrarci dentro con convinzione, e ora ti leggo diversa, ed è da un po' che ti vorrei chiedere a che punto stai, ma nel contempo so che è una domanda inopportuna. quindi sai, se non rispondi mi rendo conto e non mi offendo  ma mi piacerebbe sapere di più di te.


----------



## Sabina_ (20 Luglio 2012)

passante ha detto:


> ti posso chiedere in che senso, sabina? naturalmente non c'è problema se non mi rispondi, è una domanda invadente. ma io mi ricordo bene di te, non di tutti mi ricordo la storia, ma di te sì. perchè all'inizio quando leggevo i tuoi post pensavo che non eri tipa da doppia vita e che non avresti potuto affrontarla senza snaturarti e soffrirne. poi ti ho visto entrarci dentro con convinzione, e ora ti leggo diversa, ed è da un po' che ti vorrei chiedere a che punto stai, ma nel contempo so che è una domanda inopportuna. quindi sai, se non rispondi mi rendo conto e non mi offendo  ma mi piacerebbe sapere di più di te.



Ciao Passante, non mi offendo. Hai visto giusto, vivo la mia doppia vita con alti e bassi. A volte sono molto stanca di tutto e con questo non intendo solo la doppia vita che credo che in qualche modo mi stia permettendo di andare avanti.
Sono cambiata tanto, io direi che più che cambiata sono "uscita". 
Ci sono stati diversi cambiamenti. 
Prima di tutto ho cercato di capire cosa non andasse nella mia vita che comunque prima di lui vivevo "serenamente". Ho capito che avevo rinunciato a me stessa e ai miei bisogni di donna sia per i bisogni degli altri sia per la necessita' di "salvarmi". Ho sbagliato a non intraprendere un cammino personale prima, ma probabilmente non ero pronta e non ho seguito certi segnali.
Ho ripreso gli studi e mi sto specializzando con una serenità e consapevolezza che in gioventù non avrei avuto, con l'idea nel tempo di dare una svolta alla mia professione.
Con mio marito la crisi e' emersa: se all'inizio preferiva tacere e allontanarsi nei suoi silenzi per paura di perdermi, da qualche mese mi ha affrontato, con tutti i sospetti del caso. Sto valutando la relazione con lui indipendentemente dall'altro. Se non ci fossero i figli credo che mi sarei già separata.
Con l'altro le cose nel tempo sono cresciute. Se all'inizio lui era categorico che non intendeva separarsi, adesso stiamo valutando la cosa assieme. Le difficoltà sono tante. 
Io ho paura.... ma così non sto bene. A volte vorrei andar via e mollare tutto! Sono stanca....


----------



## Carola (20 Luglio 2012)

*sabina*

Ciao sabina, mi dispiace leggerti così e chi più di me può capirti
Forse tutte le donne un po’ x figli lavoro incombenze quotidiane si annullano
Poche no, e a loro va la mia ammirazione
Poi a volte non si può fare diversamente
A volte si potrebbe ma ci si sente, erroneamente in colpa.
A me l’altro ha dato tanto, tantissimo, ho aperto gli occhi, certo era meglio non tradire, ma se penso a come stavo prima , depressione tenzdenze autolesionistiche buon dio NO.

Ma a differenza tuo io non trovavo un equilibrio in questa relazione parallela per quanto appagante e mi distraeva e mica poco dal mio matrimonio
E così sto provando a vederci chiaro da sola.
Ci sono momenti in cui mi manca altri più sollevata.
Certo anche il mio lui da categorico NO iniziava a pensare ma forse..
Io però non voglio succeda, e non così
O meglio se sarà, sarà perché io libera.
Così mi pareva gioco facile tramando a spalle di ignari
Parlo per me e sabina, sai chiaro.
A te auguro ogni bene ti capsico così tanto. Prenditi cura di te adesso, e se il tuo lui altro ti permette questo allora x ora sarà la giusta scelta.
ros


----------



## lothar57 (20 Luglio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> C'è colpa in una separazione? E se c'è, perché di chi e' la colpa?
> 
> Si cambia Lothar. Bisogna provarle certe cose per capirle. Bisogna esserci dentro in una relazione di coppia che non va.
> I figli stessi stanno male in certe relazioni di coppia.



ciao Sabina sai quanto io ti stimi e quante confidenze ci siamo scambiati..pero'non capisco una cosa,oppure si..la decisione di sposarti l'avete presa in fretta allora.
E scusa se saro'franco..prima di fare diversi figli...consentimi,come dice Lui...a che pensavate???
Noi siamo stati fidanzati 10 anni..assurdo ma e'stato cosi,mi sono sposato perche'mi punto'la''pistola'' e aveva ragione..troppo tempo..ma ero certo che saremmo stati grande coppia.
E la siamo...si io sono qua'che cazzeggio con C..l'ho invitato a cena domenica sera..ad A ho chiesto appuntamento la pross settimana..ma ti dico la verita'...non vedo l'ora che siano le 17 per scappare,in largo anticipo dalla mia azienda
Per andare in Riviera da mia moglie..ci siamo messaggiati tutta la settimana come..amanti..hahahahhahha..anche da un mese fanno 25 anni....altro che separazioni!!!!!!!!!
Poi Saby lo sai come la penso....cavolata enorme prendersi l'amante come marito..perderai il sapore del tradimento..e dopo 3 mesi..vi prenderete a calci.
Vedi??solo tu mi fa scrivere tanto...mai fatto...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:..un bacio e un abbraccio forte!


----------



## Sole (20 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mi sono spiegata male..la moglie e'scioccata per quello sta male.Non so ancora di chi sia la colpa..presumo di lui...lei era molto gelosa.Pero'il concetto e',finche figli piccoli,*separarsi e da incoscienti bastardi*...ci pensava prima..perche'fare 3 figli???


Invece tradire a nastro è da responsabili e altruisti.

La morale al contrario.


----------



## Sabina_ (20 Luglio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Ciao sabina, mi dispiace leggerti così e chi più di me può capirti
> Forse tutte le donne un po’ x figli lavoro incombenze quotidiane si annullano
> Poche no, e a loro va la mia ammirazione
> Poi a volte non si può fare diversamente
> ...


Grazie Rosa.


----------



## Sole (20 Luglio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Ciao Passante, non mi offendo. Hai visto giusto, vivo la mia doppia vita con alti e bassi. A volte sono molto stanca di tutto e con questo non intendo solo la doppia vita che credo che in qualche modo mi stia permettendo di andare avanti.
> Sono cambiata tanto, io direi che più che cambiata sono "uscita".
> Ci sono stati diversi cambiamenti.
> Prima di tutto ho cercato di capire cosa non andasse nella mia vita che comunque prima di lui vivevo "serenamente". Ho capito che avevo rinunciato a me stessa e ai miei bisogni di donna sia per i bisogni degli altri sia per la necessita' di "salvarmi". Ho sbagliato a non intraprendere un cammino personale prima, ma probabilmente non ero pronta e non ho seguito certi segnali.
> ...


Sabina, capisco il momento che stai vivendo.

Ti auguro davvero di riuscire a trovare la strada. Nessuna strada sarà facile, ma una volta presa quella giusta si avverte un sollievo, al di là del dolore e dei sensi di colpa. Vivere alla luce del sole i propri sentimenti non ha prezzo, secondo me.

Un abbraccio.


----------



## lothar57 (20 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Invece tradire a nastro è da responsabili e altruisti.
> 
> La morale al contrario.


a nastro??ma figurati..certo se le avessi''raccattate''tutte..ma mai fatto.Comunque ripeto che rovinare la vita ai figli,e'da da dementi..e tutto per cosa??per l'''ammmooorrrre''...ridicolo.senza offesa..per nessuna


----------



## Sole (20 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> a nastro??ma figurati..certo se le avessi''raccattate''tutte..ma mai fatto.Comunque ripeto che *rovinare la vita ai figli,e'da da dementi*..e tutto per cosa??per l'''ammmooorrrre''...ridicolo.senza offesa..per nessuna


Io mi sono separata e mi pare di non aver rovinato la vita a nessuno.

I miei figli stanno elaborando la cosa, a volte sono tristi, certo. Se non mostrassero emozioni mi preoccuperei. Ma nella vita i momenti di crisi si superano, se si è circondati dall'amore e dall'attenzione di chi ci sta intorno.
E penso che la coerenza sia un ottimo esempio per un figlio.

So di figli che sono rimasti traumatizzati dalla scoperta inaspettata del tradimento di uno dei genitori. Chi stabilisce cosa sia peggio per un figlio?

Io i sensi di colpa li ho, parecchi anche. Ma potrò sempre dire ai miei figli di essere ciò che vedono e di non avere nulla da nascondere.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io mi sono separata e mi pare di non aver rovinato la vita a nessuno.
> 
> I miei figli stanno elaborando la cosa, a volte sono tristi, certo. Se non mostrassero emozioni mi preoccuperei. Ma nella vita i momenti di crisi si superano, se si è circondati dall'amore e dall'attenzione di chi ci sta intorno.
> E penso che la coerenza sia un ottimo esempio per un figlio.
> ...


Gran bella risposta


----------



## Sole (20 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Gran bella risposta


Grazie Farfie... il tuo apprezzamento mi fa sempre piacere, lo sai


----------



## Carola (20 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io mi sono separata e mi pare di non aver rovinato la vita a nessuno.
> 
> I miei figli stanno elaborando la cosa, a volte sono tristi, certo. Se non mostrassero emozioni mi preoccuperei. Ma nella vita i momenti di crisi si superano, se si è circondati dall'amore e dall'attenzione di chi ci sta intorno.
> E penso che la coerenza sia un ottimo esempio per un figlio.
> ...


bellissimo sole
poi immagino il processo sia lungo e difficoltoso
non ci si separa certo dopo 6 mesi d'ammmorrree x u altro/a o dopo pochi screzi

complimenti cmq


----------



## Simy (20 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io mi sono separata e mi pare di non aver rovinato la vita a nessuno.
> 
> I miei figli stanno elaborando la cosa, a volte sono tristi, certo. Se non mostrassero emozioni mi preoccuperei. Ma nella vita i momenti di crisi si superano, se si è circondati dall'amore e dall'attenzione di chi ci sta intorno.
> E penso che la coerenza sia un ottimo esempio per un figlio.
> ...


Quoto! mi spiace di non poterti approvare! :smile:


----------



## lothar57 (20 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Quoto! mi spiace di non poterti approvare! :smile:


tu sei giovane e non  sai..i figli di separati,ovvio se piccoli..subiscono un profondo trauma..e tutta la viata pagheranno,ripeto nessuno si offenda...la debbenaggine dei genitori..che si accorgono di non essere coppia dopo 10anni...ma il cervello lo collegano???


----------



## Sole (20 Luglio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> bellissimo sole
> *poi immagino il processo sia lungo e difficoltoso*
> non ci si separa certo dopo 6 mesi d'ammmorrree x u altro/a o dopo pochi screzi
> 
> complimenti cmq


Sì, è lungo e difficoltoso. Doloroso all'inizio e forse di più alla fine.

I complimenti non so, me li fanno tutti, ma ripeto, la mia storia vista dalla prospettiva di mio marito, che per quanti errori abbia commesso ce l'ha messa tutta per rimediare e cambiare, è molto diversa. 
Io l'ho lasciato. Essere abbandonati fa male, forse è peggio che essere traditi. Io ho fatto entrambe le cose. C'è poco da complimentarsi con me... grazie comunque Rosa


----------



## Simy (20 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> *tu sei giovane e non sai*..i figli di separati,ovvio se piccoli..subiscono un profondo trauma..e tutta la viata pagheranno,ripeto nessuno si offenda...la debbenaggine dei genitori..che si accorgono di non essere coppia dopo 10anni...ma il cervello lo collegano???


Lo pensi tu che io non so..... conosci la mia situazione familiare?


----------



## Minerva (20 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> tu sei giovane e non sai..i figli di separati,ovvio se piccoli..subiscono un profondo trauma*..e tutta la viata pagheranno*,ripeto nessuno si offenda...la debbenaggine dei genitori..che si accorgono di non essere coppia dopo 10anni...ma il cervello lo collegano???


invece tradire vuol dire pensare al bene dei figli coscienziosamente


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> tu sei giovane e non sai..i figli di separati,ovvio se piccoli..subiscono un profondo trauma..e tutta la viata pagheranno,ripeto nessuno si offenda...la debbenaggine dei genitori..che si accorgono di non essere coppia dopo 10anni...ma il cervello lo collegano???


Forse non si accorgono di non essere coppia all'unisono: forse uno dei due, visto che all'altro la coppia non basta, decide che allora quella coppia è inutile... no?


----------



## lothar57 (20 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Forse non si accorgono di non essere coppia all'unisono: forse uno dei due, visto che all'altro la coppia non basta, decide che allora quella coppia è inutile... no?



ciao Sbri..il problema e'dato dall'allegria con cui le coppie si sposano..molti non sanno cosa significhi.prima ci si pensa..comodo alla prima difficolta'separarsi.Ma ci vogliono palle per resistere..carattere..forza..se non ci sia arrende..io ho esempio sotto gli occhi..di bambino rovinato dalla separazione.

approffitto..Mini....io non tradisco un bel niente..e'un gioco e basta.La mia famiglia viene prima di tutto..le amanti contano come il due di picche a briscola.se briscola e'denari..


----------



## Minerva (20 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Sbri..il problema e'dato dall'allegria con cui le coppie si sposano..molti non sanno cosa significhi.prima ci si pensa..comodo alla prima difficolta'separarsi.Ma ci vogliono palle per resistere..carattere..forza..se non ci sia arrende..io ho esempio sotto gli occhi..di bambino rovinato dalla separazione.
> 
> approffitto..Mini*....io non tradisco un bel niente*..e'un gioco e basta.La mia famiglia viene prima di tutto..le amanti contano come il due di picche a briscola.se briscola e'denari..


scusa....non l'avevo capito:singleeye:


----------



## Sabina_ (20 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sabina, capisco il momento che stai vivendo.
> 
> Ti auguro davvero di riuscire a trovare la strada. Nessuna strada sarà facile, ma una volta presa quella giusta si avverte un sollievo, al di là del dolore e dei sensi di colpa. Vivere alla luce del sole i propri sentimenti non ha prezzo, secondo me.
> 
> Un abbraccio.


Grazie Sole. 
Già aver aperto certe cose con mio marito mi da' sollievo. 
La luce del sole e' da tanto che la desidero.


----------



## Simy (20 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Sbri..il problema e'dato dall'allegria con cui le coppie si sposano..molti non sanno cosa significhi.prima ci si pensa..comodo alla prima difficolta'separarsi.Ma ci vogliono palle per resistere..carattere..forza..se non ci sia arrende..io ho esempio sotto gli occhi..di bambino rovinato dalla separazione.
> 
> approffitto..Mini*....io non tradisco un bel niente..*e'un gioco e basta.La mia famiglia viene prima di tutto..le amanti contano come il due di picche a briscola.se briscola e'denari..



:girlimpossible::thinking::thinking::thinking:


----------



## Sabina_ (20 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io mi sono separata e mi pare di non aver rovinato la vita a nessuno.
> 
> I miei figli stanno elaborando la cosa, a volte sono tristi, certo. Se non mostrassero emozioni mi preoccuperei. Ma nella vita i momenti di crisi si superano, se si è circondati dall'amore e dall'attenzione di chi ci sta intorno.
> E penso che la coerenza sia un ottimo esempio per un figlio.
> ...


Il dolore dei figli alla separazione dei genitori e' una cosa normale e va accettata e gestita con pazienza. E' molto più preoccupante una mancanza di questo.
La loro accettazione e serenità dipende da come viene gestita la cosa tra genitori.


----------



## Sabina_ (20 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> tu sei giovane e non  sai..i figli di separati,ovvio se piccoli..subiscono un profondo trauma..e tutta la viata pagheranno,ripeto nessuno si offenda...la debbenaggine dei genitori..che si accorgono di non essere coppia dopo 10anni...ma il cervello lo collegano???


Scusami Lothar, mi permetto di dirti da professionista che sei tu che non sai!


----------



## contepinceton (20 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Sbri..il problema e'dato dall'allegria con cui le coppie si sposano..molti non sanno cosa significhi.prima ci si pensa..comodo alla prima difficolta'separarsi.Ma ci vogliono palle per resistere..carattere..forza..se non ci sia arrende..io ho esempio sotto gli occhi..di bambino rovinato dalla separazione.
> 
> approffitto..Mini....io non tradisco un bel niente..e'un gioco e basta.La mia famiglia viene prima di tutto..le amanti contano come il due di picche a briscola.se briscola e'denari..


Quello che io vedo è questo...
La moglie di Lothar.
Lui le dice...ok si...mi sono scopato altre.
Lei gli spacca la faccia a pugni, calci, morsi...bastonate...ecc...ecc....
Ma poi lo perdona...

Lui le dice...Cara sai mi sono innamorato di un'altra che non sei tu.
La moglie di Lothar lo lascia.

In altre parole Lothar considera le sue relazioni adulterine delle belinate...
Mica è un uomo che sogna di lasciare sua moglie per poter stare con un'altra donna.

Piaccia o non piaccia
Lothar è tutto uomo e non ha un lato femminile.

Ok...ma se volete giocherà al galante...ecc..ecc..ecc...

Il suo punto è:
Considero delle sceme quelle che lasciano il marito per un'altro uomo.

E da uomo posso dire anche che mi sentirei molto male, se una moglie lasciasse suo marito per me.
Sarei sempre un uomo che ha rubato la moglie ad un altro.

Oddio se sto marito me la spedisce con un pacco con scritto sopra...ok conte...io l'ho sopportata abbastanza per fortuna ci sei tu...che la vuoi a tutti i costi...vista piaciuta...ma non venire mai a lamentarti da me.


----------



## lothar57 (20 Luglio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Scusami Lothar, mi permetto di dirti da professionista che sei tu che non sai!


be'Saby sara'come dici tu..dciamo ad un bimbo di 5 anni che papa'la sera non tornera'piu'a casa a giocare con lui..e a raccontargli le favole..che da domani sara un''diverso''perche'i suoi amici hanno mamma e papa'lui..no.
a 14 anni si fara'le canne..magari diventera'gay...negalo mia cara..


----------



## Simy (20 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> be'Saby sara'come dici tu..dciamo ad un bimbo di 5 anni che papa'la sera non tornera'piu'a casa a giocare con lui..e a raccontargli le favole..*che da domani sara un''diverso''perche'i suoi amici hanno mamma e papa'lui..no.
> a 14 anni si fara'le canne..magari diventera'gay...negalo mia cara*..


Lothar ma 'zzo dici!!!!!!!!!!! ma ti rendi conto!!!!!!!!

mi credi che non trovo manco le parole per risponderti.....


----------



## Carola (20 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> be'Saby sara'come dici tu..dciamo ad un bimbo di 5 anni che papa'la sera non tornera'piu'a casa a giocare con lui..e a raccontargli le favole..che da domani sara un''diverso''perche'i suoi amici hanno mamma e papa'lui..no.
> a 14 anni si fara'le canne..magari diventera'gay...negalo mia cara..


no così no dai non è detto non generalizziamo

certo è che i bambini patiscono  inutile raccontarcela

i miei alla notizia di separazioni di genitori di loro amichetti commentano sempre con tristezza

però se la situzione è inostenibile bisogna saper tirare fuori le palle 

tu loth tradisci x gioco ma se due si innamorano ed è appurato che decidano come viversela

la verità che bisognerebbe prima chiudere se si sa che si tradisce x mancanze nella coppia
solo che spesso quando lo realizzi sei già oltre

poi dubito fortemente che un uomo lasci la famiglia, deve essere proprio dura
se no meglio stare qui e li moglie e amichetta

temo....


----------



## lothar57 (20 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quello che io vedo è questo...
> La moglie di Lothar.
> Lui le dice...ok si...mi sono scopato altre.
> Lei gli spacca la faccia a pugni, calci, morsi...bastonate...ecc...ecc....
> ...



ciao Contone..meno male che ci sei le ''pie donne''presenti dissentono...ci vorrebbe il gatto  a nove code..cosi'a..assentono...

non  andrebbe cosi'..valigie in strada..garantito..

infatti..parlavamo di questo con '''amica''sposata lei mi ha detto..cosa un'altro marito???mai..ne ho gia'avuto uno.invece e'piene di poverette che lo vogliono..poi non uno libero..no troppo facile..devbe avere 3 figli piccoli almeno..tanto per fradire..

at saluti A14 chiama...vado a mettermi in fila..il mio amore vero..mi aspetta.


----------



## lunaiena (20 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> be'Saby sara'come dici tu..dciamo ad un bimbo di 5 anni che papa'la sera non tornera'piu'a casa a giocare con lui..e a raccontargli le favole..che da domani sara un''diverso''perche'i suoi amici hanno mamma e papa'lui..no.
> a 14 anni si fara'le canne..magari diventera'gay...negalo mia cara..


Scusa lothar gay non ci diventi .. Ci nasci ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Scusa lothar gay non ci diventi .. Ci nasci ...


è inutile... ha le sue idee... non gliele cambi


----------



## Sole (20 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il suo punto è:
> Considero delle sceme quelle che lasciano il marito per un'altro uomo.
> 
> E da uomo posso dire anche che mi sentirei molto male, se una moglie lasciasse suo marito per me.
> Sarei sempre *un uomo che ha rubato la moglie ad un altro*.


Per prima cosa, una donna non si innamora di un uomo se è già innamorata del marito. Se si innamora di un altro è perchè, evidentemente, ci sono problemi di fondo nel matrimonio e l'altro è solo l'occasione di vedere chiaramente qualcosa che per pigrizia, noia, abitudine o altro si preferiva non vedere.

Secondo. Un uomo può rubare una collana, una borsa, una macchina. Non ruba una donna, perchè una donna non è un essere inanimato. Una donna è una persona che sente, pensa e decide con il proprio cuore e la propria testa.

Se un matrimonio non funziona, non funziona. Punto e basta. Poi certo, ci sono coppie che stanno insieme anche non amandosi più, è una scelta. Ma siamo sicuri che per un figlio sia meglio?


----------



## Carola (20 Luglio 2012)

Oddio se sto marito me la spedisce con un pacco con scritto sopra...ok conte...io l'ho sopportata abbastanza per fortuna ci sei tu...che la vuoi a tutti i costi...vista piaciuta...ma non venire mai a lamentarti da me.[/QUOTE]
:rotfl::rotfl: conte mi fai morire

il mio timore è proprio questo che un amante diventi un marito eun'amante una moglie

non so poi alla luce  del sole con rogne come vada finire

vero è che ci sono caratteristiche caratteriali diverse

per dire io so per certo che un uomo più affettuoso mi avrebbe aiutato a gestire le mie ansie di solitudine 
l'amante era opposto preciso a mio marito

ma da qui a mollare tutto non so..


----------



## lothar57 (20 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Scusa lothar gay non ci diventi .. Ci nasci ...


no..ci sono miei  coetanei che impazziscono e lo diventano.


----------



## Minerva (20 Luglio 2012)

i bambini soffrono quando hanno genitori gretti e superficiali, quello sì.tantissimo


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no..ci sono miei coetanei che impazziscono e lo diventano.


Lothar... lo erano già prima, ma non lo ammettevano, neppure con sè stessi.


----------



## Simy (20 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no..ci sono miei coetanei che impazziscono e lo diventano.









:rotfl::sonar::sonar::sonar::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (20 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> be'Saby sara'come dici tu..dciamo ad un bimbo di 5 anni che papa'la sera non tornera'piu'a casa a giocare con lui..e a raccontargli le favole..che da domani sara un''diverso''perche'i suoi amici hanno mamma e papa'lui..no.
> a 14 anni si fara'le canne..magari diventera'gay...negalo mia cara..


Questo non lo so...
Ma sai che ci sono andato vicino pure io...
L'altro giorno mia figlia me lo ha ricordato e mi ha fatto venire il sangue ghiacciato...
Dicendo...ma davvero papi...volevi andartene da noi...

Poi ha riso e ha esclamato...sai se ci fosse un giudice che dice che devo stare con te papi...e non con la mamma...penso che mi suicederei...anzi no, ci ho ripensato, farei la cattivissima con te per farti scappare...

Lothar per quanto ce la raccontiamo NOI non siamo nel cuore dei nostri figli.
E non sappiamo come loro ci vedono.

E prova a pensare chiudendo gli occhi, come tu vedevi i tuoi genitori.

Io per esempio ho ricordi pessimi dei loro litigi, e mi ricordo il mio esodo verso il collegio come la liberazione da un inferno.

Ancora oggi farei la firma per vivere quei tre anni di scuola media in collegio.
Era fighissimo!

Ma dal collegio io mi sono staccato affettivamente ed emotivamente dai miei genitori.
Sono 35 anni che non li abbraccio e che non li bacio, e se si avvicinano troppo a me, io scappo.

Una volta mio padre mi ha chiesto perchè faccio così.
GLi ho risposto, me ne hai date troppe da bambino, sei la mano che mi ha nutrito, ma anche la mano che mi ha percosso, e non ho più bisogno di quelle mani.

I miei si dovevano separare.
Poi mio padre si ammalò e doveva morire per reumatismi.
Mia madre procò nelle sue carni come era la vita senza mio padre.

E non osò mai più a parlare di divorzio e separazione. Mai più.

Ricordo il Natale del 1972 come fosse ieri.
Io 5 anni, mia sorella 4, mio fratello 7 mesi.
Niente alberi
Niente regali
Niente presepi
Io incazzato con mia madre che le dicevo, visto? Neanche l'albero di natale sai fare.

E non c'era oramai più nulla da mangiare.
Ricordo l'arrivo di una bianchina stracolma di roba da mangiare, delle signore di beneficenza, che ogni anno facevano il Natale ad una famiglia bisognosa.

Poi mio padre tornò.
Ricordo i mesi in cui fu all'ospedale, così...
C'era la luce...
Arriva l'ambulanza
Porta via la luce.


----------



## lunaiena (20 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no..ci sono miei  coetanei che impazziscono e lo diventano.


Si ma i tuoi coetanei non hanno 14anni..
e spero non " siano diventati gay" a 50 perché i genitori che ormai credo
Ultra settantenni si separino


----------



## Simy (20 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Si ma i tuoi coetanei non hanno 14anni..
> e spero non " siano diventati gay" a 50 perché i genitori che ormai credo
> Ultra settantenni si separino



:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Si ma i tuoi coetanei non hanno 14anni..
> e spero non " siano diventati gay" a 50 perché i genitori che ormai credo
> Ultra settantenni si separino


e sono traumi, povere creature


----------



## contepinceton (20 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Contone..meno male che ci sei le ''pie donne''presenti dissentono...ci vorrebbe il gatto  a nove code..cosi'a..assentono...
> 
> non  andrebbe cosi'..valigie in strada..garantito..
> 
> ...


Porco can se non è amore mettersi in A14 di venerdì di luglio....porco can...
Ma vieni su da me uffi...dai ho un paio di pollastrelle per le mani...dai che ci si diverte...:carneval:


----------



## Sole (20 Luglio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> il mio timore è proprio questo che un amante diventi un marito eun'amante una moglie
> 
> non so poi alla luce  del sole con rogne come vada finire
> 
> ...


Per questo io ho sempre pensato che un amante difficilmente può diventare un compagno una volta usciti dall'ombra. Perchè le dinamiche di un rapporto clandestino sono totalmente differenti.

Succede eh, ci sono casi di ex amanti che diventano poi compagni nella vita 'ufficiale'. Ma non sono casi molto frequenti, di solito le storie di corna finiscono nell'ombra, così come sono cominciate.

Nel momento in cui io incontro un uomo e capisco di volerlo fortemente come compagno, non prendo nemmeno in considerazione di farne il mio amante. Perchè capisco che il suo ruolo è un altro. Per me si tratta di due ruoli ben distinti... ma per me, s'intende. Capisco che le cose per altri possano essere diverse.


----------



## Eliade (20 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Si ma i tuoi coetanei non hanno 14anni..
> e spero non " siano diventati gay" a 50 perché i genitori che ormai credo
> Ultra settantenni si separino


E ti pare poco avere due ultrasettantenni separati?


----------



## Sole (20 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> i bambini soffrono quando hanno genitori gretti e superficiali, quello sì.tantissimo


D'accordissimo.

Trascurare un figlio nelle sue esigenze affettive primarie (bisogno d'ascolto, di considerazione, di guida, di condivisione...) è deleterio sempre, anche in caso di genitori non separati.


----------



## Sabina_ (20 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> be'Saby sara'come dici tu..dciamo ad un bimbo di 5 anni che papa'la sera non tornera'piu'a casa a giocare con lui..e a raccontargli le favole..che da domani sara un''diverso''perche'i suoi amici hanno mamma e papa'lui..no.
> a 14 anni si fara'le canne..magari diventera'gay...negalo mia cara..


Non ci si separa così.
Non funziona così.
Non c'è determinismo.
Anche da sposati due genitori possono fare molti danni.


----------



## Sole (21 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> be'Saby sara'come dici tu..dciamo ad un bimbo di 5 anni che papa'la sera non tornera'piu'a casa a giocare con lui..e a raccontargli le favole..che da domani sara un''diverso''perche'i suoi amici hanno mamma e papa'lui..no.
> *a 14 anni si fara'le canne..magari diventera'gay*...negalo mia cara..


Ti dirò. Guardando certi giovani d'oggi figli di famiglie perbene, un figlio gay che si fa qualche canna non mi sembra poi così male eh. Anzi, mi sarebbe pure simpatico.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Luglio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Non ci si separa così.
> Non funziona così.
> Non c'è determinismo.
> Anche da sposati due genitori possono fare molti danni.


Sabina...sei mai stata nel pazzo mondo Lothariano eh?
Dai su....


----------



## Sabina_ (21 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sabina...sei mai stata nel pazzo mondo Lothariano eh?
> Dai su....


Avrà la sua grande esperienza, ma in certi settori e' come leggere un bambino senza le tipiche intuizioni del bambino.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Luglio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Avrà la sua grande esperienza, ma in certi settori e' come leggere un bambino senza le tipiche intuizioni del bambino.


Sabina tu li conosci no i miei problemi con le donne no?
Tu mi hai curato...
ma restano questi....


----------



## passante (22 Luglio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Ciao Passante, non mi offendo. Hai visto giusto, vivo la mia doppia vita con alti e bassi. A volte sono molto stanca di tutto e con questo non intendo solo la doppia vita che credo che in qualche modo mi stia permettendo di andare avanti.
> Sono cambiata tanto, io direi che più che cambiata sono "uscita".
> Ci sono stati diversi cambiamenti.
> Prima di tutto ho cercato di capire cosa non andasse nella mia vita che comunque prima di lui vivevo "serenamente". Ho capito che avevo rinunciato a me stessa e ai miei bisogni di donna sia per i bisogni degli altri sia per la necessita' di "salvarmi". Ho sbagliato a non intraprendere un cammino personale prima, ma probabilmente non ero pronta e non ho seguito certi segnali.
> ...


Grazie, sabi, per avere risposto, mi dispiace molto leggere le tue parole, anche se che tu stessi male si capiva chiaramente dai tuoi post. Non so che dirti, sembra che sia esplosa una bomba nella tua vita e questo è molto triste. Tuttavia la vita è lunga e l’essere umano è pieno di risorse e io sono certo che alla lunga tu, tuo marito, i figli e tutte le altre persone coinvolte saprete trovare il modo di integrare questo dolore nelle vostre vite e nella vostra crescita. 
Quando siamo già sposati (o impegnati come me) e immagino ancora di più quando si hanno figli, e si capisce che ci si è trascurati diventa un po' più complicato rimettere mano alla nostra felicità, perchè le nostre esigenze e aspirazioni individuali ormai si sono strettamente intrecciate e anche si sono parzialmente confuse con quelle degli altri, e soprattutto perchè diventa una nostra stessa esigenza  che anche questi altri stiano bene e siano felici; ci ritroviamo nel momento in cui, secondo me, la nostra possibilità di essere felici è interdipendente con la felicità di queste persone, ed è rischioso negare questo fatto a noi stessi, è necessario invece accoglierlo e integrarlo nel nostro processo di discernimento e di crescita. pena ritornare a farci del male, solo in un modo diverso. Ti scrivo questo perché fai riferimento a un percorso personale e io mi auguro che la persona che in questo ti sostiene (se ho capito bene e c’è) tenga presente, per suo approccio teorico o almeno sensibilità personale,  tutto il sistema di cui fai parte perché, secondo me, per come ti leggo, il tuo futuro benessere non ne può prescindere. So che capisci meglio di quanto scrivo. Ti mando un abbraccio.


----------



## Leda (22 Luglio 2012)

passante ha detto:


> Grazie, sabi, per avere risposto, mi dispiace molto leggere le tue parole, anche se che tu stessi male si capiva chiaramente dai tuoi post. Non so che dirti, sembra che sia esplosa una bomba nella tua vita e questo è molto triste. Tuttavia la vita è lunga e l’essere umano è pieno di risorse e io sono certo che alla lunga tu, tuo marito, i figli e tutte le altre persone coinvolte saprete trovare il modo di integrare questo dolore nelle vostre vite e nella vostra crescita.
> *Quando siamo già sposati (o impegnati come me) e immagino ancora di più quando si hanno figli, e si capisce che ci si è trascurati diventa un po' più complicato rimettere mano alla nostra felicità, perchè le nostre esigenze e aspirazioni individuali ormai si sono strettamente intrecciate e anche si sono parzialmente confuse con quelle degli altri, e soprattutto perchè diventa una nostra stessa esigenza che anche questi altri stiano bene e siano felici; ci ritroviamo nel momento in cui, secondo me, la nostra possibilità di essere felici è interdipendente con la felicità di queste persone, ed è rischioso negare questo fatto a noi stessi, è necessario invece accoglierlo e integrarlo nel nostro processo di discernimento e di crescita. pena ritornare a farci del male, solo in un modo diverso. *Ti scrivo questo perché fai riferimento a un percorso personale e io mi auguro che la persona che in questo ti sostiene (se ho capito bene e c’è) tenga presente, per suo approccio teorico o almeno sensibilità personale, tutto il sistema di cui fai parte perché, secondo me, per come ti leggo, il tuo futuro benessere non ne può prescindere. So che capisci meglio di quanto scrivo. Ti mando un abbraccio.


Le tue parole trasudano un'umanità e una maturità rare, oltre che una capacità di analisi fuori dal comune.
Le ho sentite molto 'mie', anche se erano destinate a Sabina.
Ho approvato il tuo post, e - al di là di questo - ci aggiungo anche un _grazie_.


----------



## la_tradita (22 Luglio 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Le tue parole trasudano un'umanità e una maturità rare, oltre che una capacità di analisi fuori dal comune.
> Le ho sentite molto 'mie', anche se erano destinate a Sabina.
> Ho approvato il tuo post, e - al di là di questo - ci aggiungo anche un _grazie_.


:up::up::up:


----------



## lothar57 (23 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Porco can se non è amore mettersi in A14 di venerdì di luglio....porco can...
> Ma vieni su da me uffi...dai ho un paio di pollastrelle per le mani...dai che ci si diverte...:carneval:


Ciao Amico....invece sono andato benissimo,e usando l'auto piccola di  moglie non ho rischiato il tutor...nel complesso maluccio comunque,tra le lenzuola a parte.Ieri lite con tutti..moglie figli e...treno(esauriti biglietti)..e ''amica''idiota quando sn arrivato a a casa


----------



## Sabina_ (23 Luglio 2012)

passante ha detto:


> Grazie, sabi, per avere risposto, mi dispiace molto leggere le tue parole, anche se che tu stessi male si capiva chiaramente dai tuoi post. Non so che dirti, sembra che sia esplosa una bomba nella tua vita e questo è molto triste. Tuttavia la vita è lunga e l’essere umano è pieno di risorse e io sono certo che alla lunga tu, tuo marito, i figli e tutte le altre persone coinvolte saprete trovare il modo di integrare questo dolore nelle vostre vite e nella vostra crescita.
> Quando siamo già sposati (o impegnati come me) e immagino ancora di più quando si hanno figli, e si capisce che ci si è trascurati diventa un po' più complicato rimettere mano alla nostra felicità, perchè le nostre esigenze e aspirazioni individuali ormai si sono strettamente intrecciate e anche si sono parzialmente confuse con quelle degli altri, e soprattutto perchè diventa una nostra stessa esigenza  che anche questi altri stiano bene e siano felici; ci ritroviamo nel momento in cui, secondo me, la nostra possibilità di essere felici è interdipendente con la felicità di queste persone, ed è rischioso negare questo fatto a noi stessi, è necessario invece accoglierlo e integrarlo nel nostro processo di discernimento e di crescita. pena ritornare a farci del male, solo in un modo diverso. Ti scrivo questo perché fai riferimento a un percorso personale e io mi auguro che la persona che in questo ti sostiene (se ho capito bene e c’è) tenga presente, per suo approccio teorico o almeno sensibilità personale,  tutto il sistema di cui fai parte perché, secondo me, per come ti leggo, il tuo futuro benessere non ne può prescindere. So che capisci meglio di quanto scrivo. Ti mando un abbraccio.



Ti ringrazio bel il tuo bellissimo post.... sei una bella persona e mi farebbe davvero piacere conoscerti di persona.
E' proprio esplosa una bomba. 
Tenere conto di tutto il sistema e' giusto. Ma io sono cambiata molto e di conseguenza anche il resto del sistema (mio marito in particolare) deve digerire i miei cambiamenti e cambiare a sua volta. Non e' facile sai. Ne per lui ne per me a volte. Mi rendo conto che l'altro mi ha permesso di aprire una porta che tenevo chiusa. Ora non posso più tornare indietro, posso andare solo avanti.


----------



## exStermy (23 Luglio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> mi farebbe davvero piacere conoscerti di persona.
> .


azz...proprio mo' avemo finito de di' che sto forum nun e' na chat da rimorchio...

ahahahah


----------



## Carola (23 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> azz...proprio mo' avemo finito de di' che sto forum nun e' na chat da rimorchio...
> 
> ahahahah




meno male che sdrammatizzi tu vah


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> azz...proprio mo' avemo finito de di' che sto forum nun e' na chat da rimorchio...
> 
> ahahahah


si la coerenza regna in questo 
"portale verticale"


Maurizio


----------



## Sole (23 Luglio 2012)

passante ha detto:


> Grazie, sabi, per avere risposto, mi dispiace molto leggere le tue parole, anche se che tu stessi male si capiva chiaramente dai tuoi post. Non so che dirti, sembra che sia esplosa una bomba nella tua vita e questo è molto triste. Tuttavia la vita è lunga e l’essere umano è pieno di risorse e io sono certo che alla lunga tu, tuo marito, i figli e tutte le altre persone coinvolte saprete trovare il modo di integrare questo dolore nelle vostre vite e nella vostra crescita.
> *Quando siamo già sposati (o impegnati come me) e immagino ancora di più quando si hanno figli, e si capisce che ci si è trascurati diventa un po' più complicato rimettere mano alla nostra felicità, perchè le nostre esigenze e aspirazioni individuali ormai si sono strettamente intrecciate e anche si sono parzialmente confuse con quelle degli altri,* e soprattutto perchè diventa una nostra stessa esigenza  che anche questi altri stiano bene e siano felici; ci ritroviamo nel momento in cui, secondo me, la nostra possibilità di essere felici è interdipendente con la felicità di queste persone, ed è rischioso negare questo fatto a noi stessi, è necessario invece accoglierlo e integrarlo nel nostro processo di discernimento e di crescita. pena ritornare a farci del male, solo in un modo diverso. Ti scrivo questo perché fai riferimento a un percorso personale e io mi auguro che la persona che in questo ti sostiene (se ho capito bene e c’è) tenga presente, per suo approccio teorico o almeno sensibilità personale,  tutto il sistema di cui fai parte perché, secondo me, per come ti leggo, il tuo futuro benessere non ne può prescindere. So che capisci meglio di quanto scrivo. Ti mando un abbraccio.


Hai ragione passante. Proprio per questo il tradimento a volte sembra l'unico modo per ritrovarsi: si apre quella porta e ci si lascia dietro tutto. Ci si ritrova faccia a faccia con se stessi magari dopo anni in cui, come hai detto benissimo tu, le nostre esigenze si sono intrecciate e confuse con quelle di chi ci vive accanto.

La via del tradimento è la via dell'individualismo sfrenato, quello che passa sopra a promesse che avevamo fatto, a principi in cui avevamo creduto, a progetti in cui avevamo investito.

E se la motivazione che ci spinge a tradire può essere umanamente comprensibile, perchè la vita matrimoniale richiede una capacità di compromesso che non sempre è tollerabile, il risultato del tradimento è il deserto della solitudine. Almeno questo è quello che ho provato io. Perchè ritrovare se stessi vuol dire farlo da soli, con tutto quello che comporta in termini di sensi di colpa, dolore inferto e subito, lacerazione di sè.

Riscoprire nella propria vita le esigenze di chi avevamo tradito, accogliere le sue richieste e misurarsi di nuovo con una dimensione condivisa, ecco, questa è la premessa per ritrovarsi. Che non significa smettere di ascoltarsi. Ma semplicemente non ascoltare più solo se stessi.

Avrei voluto approvarti anch'io, ma non posso ancora farlo


----------



## lothar57 (23 Luglio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Avrà la sua grande esperienza, ma in certi settori e' come leggere un bambino senza le tipiche intuizioni del bambino.


scusa la crudezza..ma bambina sei tu che aspetti dieci anni di matrimonio e diversi figli..per capire che hai sbagliato marito.io sapevo quello che facevo.....tu no....


----------



## exStermy (23 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> scusa la crudezza..ma bambina sei tu che aspetti dieci anni di matrimonio e diversi figli..per capire che hai sbagliato marito.io sapevo quello che facevo.....tu no....


1 a 0 e palla al centro...

ahahahah


----------



## lothar57 (23 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> 1 a 0 e palla al centro...
> 
> ahahahah



se l'e'cercata..


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Hai ragione passante. Proprio per questo il tradimento a volte sembra l'unico modo per ritrovarsi: si apre quella porta e ci si lascia dietro tutto. Ci si ritrova faccia a faccia con se stessi magari dopo anni in cui, come hai detto benissimo tu, le nostre esigenze si sono intrecciate e confuse con quelle di chi ci vive accanto.
> 
> La via del tradimento è la via dell'individualismo sfrenato, quello che passa sopra a promesse che avevamo fatto, a principi in cui avevamo creduto, a progetti in cui avevamo investito.
> 
> ...



ma questa solitudine di cui parli  ha un risvolto della medaglia, se mi permetti: la libertà e insieme la responsabilità di scelte che nella dimensione di coppia vengono sì condivise, ma a volte anche "comodamente" delegate.

nel momento in cui ho effettuato lo _stacco _da mio marito non posso dimenticare il senso di dolore e di amarezza provati nei confronti della MIA persona per aver così a lungo trascurato quell'autonomia e quella libertà, e che ha trasformato l'individualismo sfrenato (che tu contestualizzi in un'accezione negativa) in un *atto dovuto
*


----------



## Carola (23 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> scusa la crudezza..ma bambina sei tu che aspetti dieci anni di matrimonio e diversi figli..per capire che hai sbagliato marito.io sapevo quello che facevo.....tu no....


Forse si cambia loth

Forse i percorsi di noi donne sono un attimino diversi
Ti parlo per me
Sono passata da essere indipendente viaggiare essere realizzata al sogno d’ammore con una persona che ho voluto così come i bimbi
Ma no non ero preparatissima l dopo lo ammetto
via via con gli anni le cose sono cambiate
Non credevo certo di ritrovarmi sempre sola a badare ai bimbi ai nonni e lavorare facendo salti mortali e non sentirmi mai considerata se non come pilastro acui si appoggiano tutti
Per voi dai
È obbiettivamente diverso

Anche vero che le donne di una volta forse erano diverse + disposte al sacrificio..meno pretenziose
Ma che tristezza

Ecco sti stravolgimenti forse ci stanno a 40 e fischia anni in una donna
Non è sempre così facile tutto bianco o tutto nero
Si cambia
E si soffre per questo


----------



## Carola (23 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma questa solitudine di cui parli ha un risvolto della medaglia, se mi permetti: la libertà e insieme la responsabilità di scelte che nella dimensione di coppia vengono sì condivise, ma a volte anche "comodamente" delegate.
> 
> nel momento in cui ho effettuato lo _stacco _da mio marito non posso dimenticare il senso di dolore e di amarezza provati nei confronti della MIA persona per aver così a lungo trascurato quell'autonomia e quella libertà, e che ha trasformato l'individualismo sfrenato (che tu contestualizzi in un'accezione negativa) in un *atto dovuto
> *



BRAVISSIMMMAAAAA :up:


----------



## Sole (23 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma questa solitudine di cui parli  ha un risvolto della medaglia, se mi permetti: la libertà e insieme la responsabilità di scelte che nella dimensione di coppia vengono sì condivise, ma a volte anche "comodamente" delegate.
> 
> nel momento in cui ho effettuato lo _stacco _da mio marito non posso dimenticare il senso di dolore e di amarezza provati nei confronti della MIA persona per aver così a lungo trascurato quell'autonomia e quella libertà, e che ha trasformato l'individualismo sfrenato (che tu contestualizzi in un'accezione negativa) in un *atto dovuto
> *


Non è che lo contestualizzi in un'accezione negativa. Ho appena scritto altrove che il tradimento può essere un utile strumento di conoscenza di sè, in cui ci si misura con un lato inaspettato del proprio io.

Dico però che quando si sceglie coscientemente di vivere la vita con altre persone (marito, moglie, figli), questo atto di individualismo non può diventare l'unica strada da seguire. Chi abbiamo accanto deve fare i conti con le nostre esigenze e noi altrettanto. In una famiglia il percorso, a un certo punto, dev'essere condiviso, a qualunque traguardo conduca. Credo sia un atto di onestà, ma anche il riconoscimento di una realtà oggettiva.


----------



## Sole (23 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *ma questa solitudine di cui parli  ha un risvolto della medaglia, se mi permetti: la libertà e insieme la responsabilità di scelte che nella dimensione di coppia vengono sì condivise, ma a volte anche "comodamente" delegate.
> *
> nel momento in cui ho effettuato lo _stacco _da mio marito non posso dimenticare il senso di dolore e di amarezza provati nei confronti della MIA persona per aver così a lungo trascurato quell'autonomia e quella libertà, e che ha trasformato l'individualismo sfrenato (che tu contestualizzi in un'accezione negativa) in un *atto dovuto
> *


Ti ri-cito: il senso di solitudine che io ho provato nel periodo in cui ho tradito mi ha fatto male, ma mi ha anche aiutato a crescere. Come ogni esperienza, anche questa è stata formativa.

Così come è formativa per altri l'esperienza dell'abbandono, che io non ho mai fatto, ma che sto sperimentando da 'compagna' che ha lasciato il suo compagno.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non è che lo contestualizzi in un'accezione negativa. Ho appena scritto altrove che il tradimento può essere un utile strumento di conoscenza di sè, in cui ci si misura con un lato inaspettato del proprio io.
> 
> Dico però che quando si sceglie coscientemente di vivere la vita con altre persone (marito, moglie, figli), questo atto di individualismo non può diventare l'unica strada da seguire. Chi abbiamo accanto deve fare i conti con le nostre esigenze e noi altrettanto. *In una famiglia il percorso, a un certo punto, dev'essere condiviso, a qualunque traguardo conduca.* Credo sia un atto di onestà, ma anche il riconoscimento di una realtà oggettiva.




se ho ben capito quello che intendi, io lo trovo poco realistico 

ti faccio un esempio ipotetico: può essere che mia figlia non condivida affatto una mia eventuale scelta di separarmi da suo padre, per cui tenere conto delle esigenze di mia figlia potrebbe significare non separarmi
se mi separassi sarebbe un chiederle di venirmi incontro nelle mie esigenze, di condividere una scelta in quanto "siamo famiglia" ?
qualcuno potrebbe contestarmi che difficilmente una bambina riesce a fare un passo del genere (per inciso, mentre lo sto scrivendo, mi viene in mente che quando si parla di traumi da separazione sui bambini, probabilmente ci si riferisce proprio a questo passaggio, in cui viene richiesto uno sforzo superiore alle capacità)

ovvio che lo dovrà accettare, ma condividere è improbabile


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ti ri-cito: il senso di solitudine che io ho provato nel periodo in cui ho tradito mi ha fatto male, ma mi ha anche aiutato a crescere. Come ogni esperienza, anche questa è stata formativa.
> 
> Così come è formativa per altri l'esperienza dell'abbandono, che io non ho mai fatto, ma che sto sperimentando da 'compagna' che ha lasciato il suo compagno.



su questo ti quoto senz'altro :up:


----------



## Sole (23 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> se ho ben capito quello che intendi, io lo trovo poco realistico
> 
> ti faccio un esempio ipotetico: può essere che mia figlia non condivida affatto una mia eventuale scelta di separarmi da suo padre, per cui tenere conto delle esigenze di mia figlia potrebbe significare non separarmi
> se mi separassi sarebbe un chiederle di venirmi incontro nelle mie esigenze, di condividere una scelta in quanto "siamo famiglia" ?
> ...


No, per condiviso intendevo una scelta che tenga conto anche del contesto in cui ho scelto di vivere, non solo di me stessa. Che prenda in considerazione, in un modo o nell'altro, l'esistenza di chi mi sta intorno ed è parte integrante della mia vita.

Una separazione, per quanto dolorosa e non condivisibile da un figlio, è comunque un atto di coerenza e di attenzione per chi mi circonda e richiede condivisione di stati d'animo e soluzioni pratiche: il momento della presa di coscienza, l'eleborazione del lutto, le strategie per affrontare insieme la cosa, l'aspetto organizzativo... tutto è condiviso, in questo senso.

Il tradimento, invece, è sempre un cammino solitario.


----------



## perplesso (23 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Hai ragione passante. Proprio per questo il tradimento a volte sembra l'unico modo per ritrovarsi: si apre quella porta e ci si lascia dietro tutto. Ci si ritrova faccia a faccia con se stessi magari dopo anni in cui, come hai detto benissimo tu, le nostre esigenze si sono intrecciate e confuse con quelle di chi ci vive accanto.
> 
> La via del tradimento è la via dell'individualismo sfrenato, quello che passa sopra a promesse che avevamo fatto, a principi in cui avevamo creduto, a progetti in cui avevamo investito.
> 
> ...


la solitudine è così paurosa?


----------



## Simy (23 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> la solitudine è così paurosa?


alla fine si impara a conviverci...
anche se ci sono dei giorni in cui si fa sentire


----------



## Carola (23 Luglio 2012)

Non c’entra tanto
Ma volevo dirvi che qui dentro ci sono persone davvero meravigliose, davvero in gamba
E mi siete state di aiuto
Anche quando arrivavo poi scappavo per non sentirmi dire le cose come stanno

Ecco e’ un grazie il mio

Dalla vacanza…quando riesco mi collego

Ciao
ros


----------



## perplesso (23 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> alla fine si impara a conviverci...
> anche se ci sono dei giorni in cui si fa sentire


mah...sarà che sono un solitario di mio.

e magari è una domanda stupida: ma di che avete paura più di tutto?   il non avere un uomo accanto,fisicamente?


----------



## gas (23 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> No, per condiviso intendevo una scelta che tenga conto anche del contesto in cui ho scelto di vivere, non solo di me stessa. Che prenda in considerazione, in un modo o nell'altro, l'esistenza di chi mi sta intorno ed è parte integrante della mia vita.
> 
> Una separazione, per quanto dolorosa e non condivisibile da un figlio, è comunque un atto di coerenza e di attenzione per chi mi circonda e richiede condivisione di stati d'animo e soluzioni pratiche: il momento della presa di coscienza, l'eleborazione del lutto, le strategie per affrontare insieme la cosa, l'aspetto organizzativo... tutto è condiviso, in questo senso.
> 
> *Il tradimento, invece, è sempre un cammino solitario*.


Bellissima citazione.
Per condividere certe scelte occorre una certa dose di maturità che non tutti hanno o sanno apprezzare.


----------



## lothar57 (23 Luglio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Forse si cambia loth
> 
> Forse i percorsi di noi donne sono un attimino diversi
> Ti parlo per me
> ...



Ciao Ross! ma la tua storia e'particolare....e mica ti separi no??sei stata intelligente..
Non si deve cambiare..ci pensi prima..nessuno ti obbliga a sposarti..diciamo che una volta c'era piu'coscienza...non c'erano tutte ste idiozie di psicanalisi svuota portafoglio...sai che non ci credevo a proposito...corsi per''risvegliare ed insegnare il sesso''...ahahahhahahh.. e ci vanno 50enni..pensa come sono messi male.
Ma la morale e'sempre quella..c'echi le palle le ha chi no.Punto...un'abbraccio!


----------



## gas (23 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> mah...sarà che sono un solitario di mio.
> 
> e magari è una domanda stupida: ma di che avete paura più di tutto?* il non avere un uomo accanto,fisicamente*?


Il non avere l'uomo o la donna accanto, non la ritengo una paura ma piuttosto un nuovo modo di vivere e di far vivere chi è accanto a noi.


----------



## Simy (23 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> mah...sarà che sono un solitario di mio.
> 
> e magari è una domanda stupida: ma di che avete paura più di tutto? il non avere un uomo accanto,fisicamente?


io non ho paura! 
ci sono dei giorni in cui la presenza di un uomo mi manca ma non per paura ...perchè magari avrei bisogno di qualcuno con cui farmi forza per afforntare delle situazioni difficili...


----------



## Sole (23 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> la solitudine è così paurosa?


Per me, abituata a ragionare per due da quando avevo vent'anni, lo è stata. Più che paurosa, destabilizzante.

Vivi per quasi vent'anni in simbiosi con una persona e all'improvviso ti ritrovi sola. Non fisicamente, ma mentalmente. Ragioni e scegli per te stessa. A me è mancata la terra sotto i piedi. Ogni punto di riferimento è crollato, a parte i miei figli. Perfino nelle amicizie ho compiuto scelte che mai avrei fatto quando mi sentivo legata a mio marito.

La solitudine è una vertigine che all'inizio può disorientare. Poi capisci che può essere anche un'enorme occasione. Ma all'inizio non è facile.


----------



## free (23 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> mah...sarà che sono un solitario di mio.
> 
> e magari è una domanda stupida: ma di che avete paura più di tutto?   il non avere un uomo accanto,fisicamente?



no, affatto

credo che a questo punto l'unica cosa che mi spaventi davvero siano incidenti e malattie, anche riguardo alle persone che mi sono care

a tutto il resto c'è rimedio, sono sola ma non in solitudine


----------



## perplesso (23 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io non ho paura!
> ci sono dei giorni in cui la presenza di un uomo mi manca ma non per paura ...perchè magari avrei bisogno di qualcuno con cui farmi forza per afforntare delle situazioni difficili...


ed in cosa un amico non sarebbe sufficiente ad ovviare a questo problema?


----------



## battiato63 (23 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> no, affatto
> 
> credo che a questo punto l'unica cosa che mi spaventi davvero siano incidenti e malattie, anche riguardo alle persone che mi sono care
> 
> a tutto il resto c'è rimedio, sono sola ma non in solitudine


si può soffrire di solitudine anche stando in mezzo a migliaia di persone.. (vedi Maurizio)
:mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (23 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> no, affatto
> 
> credo che a questo punto l'unica cosa che mi spaventi davvero siano incidenti e malattie, anche riguardo alle persone che mi sono care
> 
> a tutto il resto c'è rimedio, sono sola ma non in solitudine


solitaria nel mondo insomma


----------



## perplesso (23 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Per me, abituata a ragionare per due da quando avevo vent'anni, lo è stata. Più che paurosa, destabilizzante.
> 
> Vivi per quasi vent'anni in simbiosi con una persona e all'improvviso ti ritrovi sola. Non fisicamente, ma mentalmente. Ragioni e scegli per te stessa. A me è mancata la terra sotto i piedi. Ogni punto di riferimento è crollato, a parte i miei figli. Perfino nelle amicizie ho compiuto scelte che mai avrei fatto quando mi sentivo legata a mio marito.
> 
> La solitudine è una vertigine che all'inizio può disorientare. Poi capisci che può essere anche un'enorme occasione. Ma all'inizio non è facile.


quindi per te la paura è stata (è?) il doverti reinventare dopo non aver mai preso in precedenza in considerazione l'idea di doverlo fare......


----------



## Simy (23 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> ed in cosa un amico non sarebbe sufficiente ad ovviare a questo problema?


dipende...ci sono situazioni e situazioni...


----------



## exStermy (23 Luglio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Non c’entra tanto
> Ma volevo dirvi che qui dentro ci sono persone davvero meravigliose, davvero in gamba
> E mi siete state di aiuto
> Anche quando arrivavo poi scappavo per non sentirmi dire le cose come stanno
> ...


pero' sei sfregiante...

ahahahah


----------



## perplesso (23 Luglio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Non c’entra tanto
> Ma volevo dirvi che qui dentro ci sono persone davvero meravigliose, davvero in gamba
> E mi siete state di aiuto
> Anche quando arrivavo poi scappavo per non sentirmi dire le cose come stanno
> ...


noi siamo sempre qui,quando vuoi


----------



## free (23 Luglio 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> si può soffrire di solitudine anche stando in mezzo a migliaia di persone.. (vedi Maurizio)
> :mrgreen:



anche stando in coppia, però


----------



## perplesso (23 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> dipende...ci sono situazioni e situazioni...


ti va di fare degli esempi?


----------



## Sole (23 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> quindi per te la paura è stata (è?) il doverti reinventare dopo non aver mai preso in precedenza in considerazione l'idea di doverlo fare......


Esattamente.


----------



## battiato63 (23 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> solitaria nel mondo insomma


*a torre antica,
Passero solitario, alla campagna
Cndo vai finchè non more il giorno;
Ed erra l'armonia per questa valle.*
d'in su la vetta della torre antica passero solitario, alla campagna cantando vai finchè non more il giorno, ed erra l'armonia di questa valle.:up:


----------



## free (23 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> solitaria nel mondo insomma



certo è seccante mettere la benzina nella macchina di sera:mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (23 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> anche stando in coppia, però


quoto:up:


----------



## exStermy (23 Luglio 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> *a torre antica,
> Passero solitario, alla campagna
> Cndo vai finchè non more il giorno;
> Ed erra l'armonia per questa valle.*
> d'in su la vetta della torre antica passero solitario, alla campagna cantando vai finchè non more il giorno, ed erra l'armonia di questa valle.:up:


quindi in questo caso e' la passera solitaria...

ahahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (23 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> quindi in questo caso e' la passera solitaria...
> 
> ahahahahah



:up::mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (23 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> anche stando in coppia, però


:up:


----------



## perplesso (23 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> certo è seccante mettere la benzina nella macchina di sera:mrgreen:


operazione semplicissima dai.....se mi dici che sai anche cambiare le gomme 6 perfettamente autosufficiente


----------



## free (23 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> quindi in questo caso e' la passera solitaria...
> 
> ahahahahah



ma no!:unhappy:

Simy digli qualcosa a 'sti 2!


----------



## free (23 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> operazione semplicissima dai.....se mi dici che sai anche cambiare le gomme 6 perfettamente autosufficiente



non ho detto che è difficile
seccante:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (23 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma no!:unhappy:
> 
> Simy digli qualcosa a 'sti 2!



uè ragazzi lasciate in pace Free! :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Simy (23 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> operazione semplicissima dai.....se mi dici *che sai anche cambiare le gomme *6 perfettamente autosufficiente



questo no! ma per il resto me la cavo da sola...


----------



## free (23 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> uè ragazzi lasciate in pace Free! :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:



veramente intendevo spiegare che non è necessario avere il fidanzato per trovare compagnia alla passera:mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (23 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> veramente intendevo spiegare che non è necessario avere il fidanzato per trovare compagnia alla passera:mrgreen:


questo è dato per scontato.......:mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (23 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Esattamente.


Farfalla mi fa pensare al Caravaggio.

tu mi rimandi a Cezanne.   non so perchè.   devo ritornare a leggere di arte,lo so


----------



## free (23 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> questo è dato per scontato.......:mrgreen:



e allora dove vedete svolazzare tutte 'ste passere solitarie?:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (23 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Farfalla mi fa pensare al Caravaggio.
> 
> tu mi rimandi a Cezanne.   non so perchè.   devo ritornare a leggere di arte,lo so


e stavorta i quadri girali...

ahahahah


----------



## Sole (23 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Farfalla mi fa pensare al Caravaggio.
> 
> *tu mi rimandi a Cezanne.   non so perchè.*   devo ritornare a leggere di arte,lo so


Davvero?

Poi mi spiegherai perchè, sono curiosa!


----------



## perplesso (23 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> e allora dove vedete svolazzare tutte 'ste passere solitarie?:mrgreen:


ah boh.....mica l'ho scritto io


----------



## Sole (23 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e stavorta i quadri girali...
> 
> ahahahah


Ecco, è arrivato e ha spazzato via tutta la poesia


----------



## perplesso (23 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Davvero?
> 
> Poi mi spiegherai perchè, sono curiosa!


certo che sì 

anzi ne approfitto per cercare un pò di cose in rete.....


----------



## UltimoSangre (23 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e stavorta i quadri girali...
> 
> ahahahah


*WIN*


----------



## Simy (23 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> veramente intendevo spiegare che non è necessario avere il fidanzato per trovare compagnia alla passera:mrgreen:



questo era scontato.... almeno per me :mrgreen:


----------



## Sabina_ (23 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> scusa la crudezza..ma bambina sei tu che aspetti dieci anni di matrimonio e diversi figli..per capire che hai sbagliato marito.io sapevo quello che facevo.....tu no....




Non sai un cazzo della mia vita Lothar.  
Sei "fissato" su stereotipati assiomi che probabilmente ti danno sicurezza.
Non c'è nulla di più triste e ridicolo di un over cinquantenne che ha paura di invecchiare e scopazza a destra e a manca affermando che il suo matrimonio va alla grande.


----------



## battiato63 (23 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> questo era scontato.... almeno per me :mrgreen:


:up:


----------



## lothar57 (23 Luglio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Non sai un cazzo della mia vita Lothar.
> Sei "fissato" su stereotipati assiomi che probabilmente ti danno sicurezza.
> Non c'è nulla di più triste e ridicolo di un over cinquantenne che ha paura di invecchiare e scopazza a destra e a manca affermando che il suo matrimonio va alla grande.


ma Sabina ....mondo bello perche'vario...quelle righe mi hanno ''regalato''3 smeraldi..si evde che solo tu non concordi..e la tua irosa reazione mi stupisce...toccato un nervo scoperto???mi sa di si'.....
certo che va'alla grande ..qualche lite come ieri..ma fatto comunque 2 volte ven notte e 1 sabato..tie'....voi invece da quant anni?????ovvio amici come prima eh.....


----------



## Eliade (23 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma Sabina ....mondo bello perche'vario...quelle righe mi hanno ''regalato''3 rubini..si evde che solo tu non concordi...


Forse volevi dire smeraldi...
Se è rubini allora sono in molti a non concordare con te.

Giusto per essere precisi! :carneval:


----------



## lunaiena (23 Luglio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Forse si cambia loth
> 
> Forse i percorsi di noi donne sono un attimino diversi
> Ti parlo per me
> ...


Si ma Ros o qualcuno mi spieghi perchè si fanno i figli ?
Ecco io non ne ho fatti( per ora) perchè intuivo che ci saremo annullati come coppia
vai avanti e indietro per i figli , lavoro , casa corri di qui corri di li..
arrivi a casa stanco chi ha il tempo di coltivare un rapporto con il marito/ moglie...
ammettiamo un po' che la donna da quando arrivano i figli la priorità la danno al figli e il marito tante volte si mette da parte per evitare di stressate ancor di più..
Io poi non lo so ma vedo tante coppie di amici che ora hanno i figli grandini che non si riconoscono piu 
cOme coppia...


----------



## lunaiena (23 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Forse volevi dire smeraldi...
> Se è rubini allora sono in molti a non concordare con te.
> 
> Giusto per essere precisi! :carneval:



È fantastico quel vecchietto:mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (23 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> È fantastico quel vecchietto:mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (23 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Forse volevi dire smeraldi...
> Se è rubini allora sono in molti a non concordare con te.
> 
> Giusto per essere precisi! :carneval:



Eliade e Lunapiena..tra felini ci intendiamo....vero...e'l'invornimento del lunedi'..ahahahahh..miaoooo avete un po'di freskiee gattine..???


----------



## lothar57 (23 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> È fantastico quel vecchietto:mrgreen:



ahahhah..faccio di tutto per non sembrarlo..jeans scoloriti CK bianca fuori dai pantaloni..auto nera''cattiva''di mio figlio.. fate un giro gatte??


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Si ma Ros o qualcuno mi spieghi perchè si fanno i figli ?
> Ecco io non ne ho fatti( per ora) perchè intuivo che ci saremo annullati come coppia
> vai avanti e indietro per i figli , lavoro , casa corri di qui corri di li..
> arrivi a casa stanco chi ha il tempo di coltivare un rapporto con il marito/ moglie...
> ...


Luna, i figli si fanno perchè dalla coppia vuoi formare una famiglia. La famiglia è un'invenzione vecchia... la coppia è un'invenzione degli ultimi anni. Il problema è che già corri senza i figli, con i figli di più... e sì, quando sono piccoli, ti annulli come coppia... almeno, noi, non avendo nessuno ad aiutarci. Però quel periodo, in cui non dormivamo, eravamo sempre attenti a quello che facevano loro, se stavano bene, se mangiavano, se crescevano ecc... è un periodo che ricordiamo sempre con immensa tenerezza, adesso che abbiamo due persone grandi più di noi che girano per casa, adesso che abbiamo di nuovo il tempo di essere una coppia, ogni tanto. Ma ... è bello essere una famiglia.


----------



## lunaiena (23 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Luna, i figli si fanno perchè dalla coppia vuoi formare una famiglia. La famiglia è un'invenzione vecchia... la coppia è un'invenzione degli ultimi anni. Il problema è che già corri senza i figli, con i figli di più... e sì, quando sono piccoli, ti annulli come coppia... almeno, noi, non avendo nessuno ad aiutarci. Però quel periodo, in cui non dormivamo, eravamo sempre attenti a quello che facevano loro, se stavano bene, se mangiavano, se crescevano ecc... è un periodo che ricordiamo sempre con immensa tenerezza, adesso che abbiamo due persone grandi più di noi che girano per casa, adesso che abbiamo di nuovo il tempo di essere una coppia, ogni tanto. Ma ... è bello essere una famiglia.



Lo so che è bello essere una famiglia ...
ma la famiglia ok sarà sempre famiglia ma prima o poi 
 Ma è inevitabile che la famiglia di origine si sciolga e si rimanga in due ..
che tante volte sono estranei...


----------



## lothar57 (23 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Lo so che è bello essere una famiglia ...
> ma la famiglia ok sarà sempre famiglia ma prima o poi
> Ma è inevitabile che la famiglia di origine si sciolga e si rimanga in due ..
> che tante volte sono estranei...



noi siamo stati via soli una settimana..anniversario...mai stato cosi'bene..non ostante tutto..mai una lite.
mi spiace leggere qua'dentro che esistano tanti problemi


----------



## Niko74 (23 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahhah..faccio di tutto per non sembrarlo..jeans scoloriti *CK bianca fuori dai pantaloni*..auto nera''cattiva''di mio figlio.. fate un giro gatte??


Beh...questo lo fa chi deve nascondere la panzetta eh :mrgreen:


----------



## stellina (23 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Lo so che è bello essere una famiglia ...
> ma la famiglia ok sarà sempre famiglia ma prima o poi
> *Ma è inevitabile che la famiglia di origine si sciolga e si rimanga in due ..
> che tante volte sono estranei...*


 è questa la mia paura....


----------



## Niko74 (23 Luglio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Non sai un cazzo della mia vita Lothar.
> Sei "fissato" su stereotipati assiomi che probabilmente ti danno sicurezza.
> Non c'è nulla di più triste e ridicolo di un over cinquantenne che ha paura di invecchiare e scopazza a destra e a manca affermando che il suo matrimonio va alla grande.



Uhh....Lothar non sa un cazzo della tua vita mentre tu sai che lui è come un prevedibile bambino e vive su stereotipati assiomi e bla bla bla....

Riguardo alle cose ridicole fidati che ce ne sono parecchie e il fatto di aver paura di invecchiare e scopazzare PER ME non è la più ridicola.


----------



## Sole (24 Luglio 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Bellissima citazione.
> Per condividere certe scelte occorre una certa dose di maturità che non tutti hanno o sanno apprezzare.


A volte il tempo aiuta. Certe strade devono essere percorse fino in fondo. E per farlo ci vuole tempo. Ognuno ha il suo


----------



## Carola (24 Luglio 2012)

Io li desideravo tantissimo
E non mi ha mai spaventato idea di correre
Avere una famiglia è bellissimo
Solo che ad un c erto punto la mia idea di famiglia di cenare insieme di vedersi  si è scontrata con la realtà di un uomo in forte ascesa lavorativa che quindi non c’era mai
Io cresciuta in un contesto normale idea di tate fisse ecc x un po stupidamente l’ho rifiutata
F"accio io non sono mica una sciura"

Poi con 3 senza nonni lavoro ho fatto er botto

E lui non c’era non accorreva preso certo dal lavoro ma anche molto egoista parole sue 

Ecco cos’ diventa dura
Ma anche non a rrivare a fine mese immagino e cenare tutti insieme non so
Bisogna essere cmq molto bravi

Resta che i miei figli sono SPETTACOLARI e la GIOIA più bella:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Lo so che è bello essere una famiglia ...
> ma la famiglia ok sarà sempre famiglia ma prima o poi
> Ma è inevitabile che la famiglia di origine si sciolga e si rimanga in due ..
> *che tante volte sono estranei*...


questo, quando succede, è indipendente dall'avere figli o meno, secondo me.


----------



## battiato63 (24 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> questo, quando succede, è indipendente dall'avere figli o meno, secondo me.


:up::up::up:


----------



## Sabina_ (24 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma Sabina ....mondo bello perche'vario...quelle righe mi hanno ''regalato''3 smeraldi..si evde che solo tu non concordi..e la tua irosa reazione mi stupisce...toccato un nervo scoperto???mi sa di si'.....
> certo che va'alla grande ..qualche lite come ieri..ma fatto comunque 2 volte ven notte e 1 sabato..tie'....voi invece da quant anni?????ovvio amici come prima eh.....


Gli smeraldi di chi ha rabbia contro la traditrice innamorata... sai che mi frega dei tuoi smeraldi o rubini, non sono neanche registrata.

Ami fare il pavone e devi per forza far notare sempre che scopi alla grande, più per rassicurare te stesso che chi ti legge. 
Io rischio di "buttare via" dieci anni di matrimonio per una crisi personale e di coppia coniugale dovuta a motivi che non sto qui a spiegare (sarai abbastanza intelligente da capire che l'amante da solo non basta), tu rischi di buttare nel cesso decenni di matrimonio per qualche scopata con qualche "troia" (come le chiami tu io non mi permetterei mai) che ti fa sentire ancora figo. Il tuo rischio e' più alto del mio, visto che dichiari di amare ancora tua moglie (?amore senza rispetto?) e di tenere molto alla tua famiglia. 
I nodi arrivano tutti al pettine.
Buona giornata.... ovvio, amici come prima.....


----------



## Sole (24 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> *Si ma Ros o qualcuno mi spieghi perchè si fanno i figli ?
> Ecco io non ne ho fatti( per ora) perchè intuivo che ci saremo annullati come coppia*
> vai avanti e indietro per i figli , lavoro , casa corri di qui corri di li..
> arrivi a casa stanco chi ha il tempo di coltivare un rapporto con il marito/ moglie...
> ...


Se ci si annulla come coppia non è certo a causa dei figli.

I miei due figli sono la cosa più bella della mia vita. Da quando ci sono loro ogni mia giornata ha un colore diverso. E' faticoso, a volte difficile...educare è uno dei compiti più impegnativi perchè devi sempre trovare un equilibrio tra le tue esigenze e quelle dei figli.

Ma un figlio è un'occasione enorme di crescita, anche per la coppia, se si è persone di buon senso.


----------



## gas (24 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Se ci si annulla come coppia non è certo a causa dei figli.
> 
> I miei due figli sono la cosa più bella della mia vita. Da quando ci sono loro ogni mia giornata ha un colore diverso. E' faticoso, a volte difficile...educare è uno dei compiti più impegnativi perchè devi sempre trovare un equilibrio tra le tue esigenze e quelle dei figli.
> 
> Ma un figlio è un'occasione enorme di crescita, anche per la coppia, se si è persone di buon senso.


Sei MOLTO saggia.
Aggiungerei che il genitore cresce con i propri figli anche perchè non si finisce mai di essere genitori


----------



## Sole (24 Luglio 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Sei MOLTO saggia.
> Aggiungerei che il genitore cresce con i propri figli anche perchè non si finisce mai di essere genitori


Vero. Coi figli ci si confronta sempre.

Ricordo una lettera della mia migliore amica pochi giorni prima di partorire mia figlia... mi scrisse che entro qualche giorno sarei diventata mamma e lo sarei rimasta per sempre. Lì per lì quella frase mi diede un piccolo brivido, era un pensiero strano per me allora. Ma è proprio così che funziona


----------



## gas (24 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Vero. Coi figli ci si confronta sempre.
> 
> Ricordo una lettera della mia migliore amica pochi giorni prima di partorire mia figlia... mi scrisse che entro qualche giorno sarei diventata mamma e lo sarei rimasta per sempre. Lì per lì quella frase mi diede un piccolo brivido, era un pensiero strano per me allora. Ma è proprio così che funziona


Funziona sempre così.
Si immagina che un genitore termini il proprio compito quando il/i figlio/i siano nell'età dell'adolescenza, mentre invece non è così.


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2012)

forse ho capito male: i figli annullerebbero la coppia?
caso mai, quando ci si ama i figli  cementano un legame e lo rendono più appagante .condividere  la crescita di una creatura che ha il tuo stesso sangue è un'esperienza unica che non ha niente a che vedere con altro.


----------



## gas (24 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> *forse ho capito male: i figli annullerebbero la coppia*?
> caso mai, quando ci si ama i figli cementano un legame e lo rendono più appagante .condividere la crescita di una creatura che ha il tuo stesso sangue è un'esperienza unica che non ha niente a che vedere con altro.


Non ho assolutamente detto questo, forse sono stato frainteso?


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> forse ho capito male: i figli annullerebbero la coppia?
> caso mai, quando ci si ama i figli cementano un legame e lo rendono più appagante .condividere la crescita di una creatura che ha il tuo stesso sangue è un'esperienza unica che non ha niente a che vedere con altro.


e brava... ma bisogna vedere cosa si intende come coppia, no? Ultimamente sento un sacco di gente che si lamenta perchè con i figli ha smesso di uscire, ha dovuto sacrificare la palestra, non riesce a programmare il week-end... come se la coppia fosse quella dei fidanzatini, senza essersi evoluta nella coppia di sposi che hanno deciso di formare una famiglia. E' vero, per me, che si sacrifica una parte di intimità... ma si guadagna un'intimità di altro tipo, più adulta.


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Si ma Ros o qualcuno mi spieghi perchè si fanno i figli ?
> Ecco io non ne ho fatti( per ora) perchè intuivo *che ci saremo annullati come coppia
> vai avanti e indietro per i figli , lavoro , casa corri di qui corri di li..
> arrivi a casa stanco chi ha il tempo di coltivare un rapporto con il marito/ moglie...
> ...


ma non è certo colpa dei figli; evidentemente non era una coppia abbastanza solida;  il problema è un altro....si fanno con superficialità


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e brava... ma bisogna vedere cosa si intende come coppia, no? Ultimamente sento un sacco di gente che si lamenta perchè con i figli ha smesso di uscire, ha dovuto sacrificare la palestra, non riesce a programmare il week-end... come se la coppia fosse quella dei fidanzatini, senza essersi evoluta nella coppia di sposi che hanno deciso di formare una famiglia. E' vero, per me, che si sacrifica una parte di intimità... ma si guadagna *un'intimità di altro tipo, più adulta*.


finalmente...in questi anni di forum non avevo ancora letto qualcuno che concordasse con me su questo.
ed è una splendida intimità: ma condividere la prima parola del figlio, giocare insieme ....ma avete mai provato queste sensazioni.sono meravigliose
e l'ansia per una febbre con il sollievo di una fronte fresca ti fanno sentire più vicini di un'ora di sesso sfrenato


----------



## lunaiena (24 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Se ci si annulla come coppia non è certo a causa dei figli.
> 
> I miei due figli sono la cosa più bella della mia vita. Da quando ci sono loro ogni mia giornata ha un colore diverso. E' faticoso, a volte difficile...educare è uno dei compiti più impegnativi perchè devi sempre trovare un equilibrio tra le tue esigenze e quelle dei figli.
> 
> Ma un figlio è un'occasione enorme di crescita, anche per la coppia, se si è persone di buon senso.



Leggendoti molte volte mi sento una merdaccia...
penso a quanto sia piccolo il mio mondo imperfetto ..
e quanta perfezione ed equilibrio c'è in molte persone..
poi peró mi guardo intorno 
E mi chiedo... Ma sarà davvero così?


Pensiero mio personale totalmente IMO


----------



## gas (24 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Leggendoti molte volte mi sento una merdaccia...
> penso a quanto sia piccolo il mio mondo imperfetto ..
> e quanta perfezione ed equilibrio c'è in molte persone..
> poi peró mi guardo intorno
> ...


Non credo che si tratti di perfezione o equilibrio, ritengo che sia una situazione che non richiede in alcum modo uno sforzo fisico o mentale.


----------



## Sole (24 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> *Leggendoti molte volte mi sento una merdaccia...
> penso a quanto sia piccolo il mio mondo imperfetto ..
> e quanta perfezione ed equilibrio c'è in molte persone..*
> poi peró mi guardo intorno
> ...


Questo me l'hai già detto e ti ho già risposto che è un problema tuo. Da quando sono arrivata qui ho parlato sempre sinceramente della mia vita e non mi sono mai dipinta come una santa, nè come una che ha capito tutto.

Io non sono perfetta, anzi. Ho mille dubbi e paure e mi faccio sempre un sacco di paranoie. Equilibrata sì, penso di esserlo abbastanza.

Per fare un figlio non bisogna essere perfetti. Bisogna essere disposti ad accoglierlo nella propria vita, tutto qui.


----------



## lunaiena (24 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non è certo colpa dei figli; evidentemente non era una coppia abbastanza solida;  il problema è un altro....si fanno con superficialità



Ho forse detto che è colpa dei figli??
Mi sembra di no ...
o forse sono stata fraintesa...
Io intendevo che una volta che hai dei figli ti annulli nel senso che molte volte trascuri l'essere coppia...
e parlo per me notandolo nelle coppie di amici..
e parlando cOn amiche ....
Poi percarità io conosco gente molto superficiale ed incapace di gestirsi la vita...


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ho forse detto che è colpa dei figli??
> Mi sembra di no ...
> o forse sono stata fraintesa...
> Io intendevo che una volta che hai dei figli ti annulli nel senso che molte volte trascuri l'essere coppia...
> ...


è un'ironia gratuita , contenta tu.


----------



## lothar57 (24 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non è certo colpa dei figli; evidentemente non era una coppia abbastanza solida; il problema è un altro....si fanno con superficialità



bravissima!!esiste fare come chi conosco io, che impiega 7 anni di matrimonio e 3 figli fatti..per capire che ha sposato..l'uomo sbagliato..e si innamora dell'amante???


----------



## lunaiena (24 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Questo me l'hai già detto e ti ho già risposto che è un problema tuo. Da quando sono arrivata qui ho parlato sempre sinceramente della mia vita e non mi sono mai dipinta come una santa, nè come una che ha capito tutto.
> 
> Io non sono perfetta, anzi. Ho mille dubbi e paure e mi faccio sempre un sacco di paranoie. Equilibrata sì, penso di esserlo abbastanza.
> 
> Per fare un figlio non bisogna essere perfetti. Bisogna essere disposti ad accoglierlo nella propria vita, tutto qui.



Ok tu pensi così...
io ho sempre pensato che per fare un figlio dovevo essere sicura di assicurargli
Una famiglia nel bene o nel male... 
Conoscere me , mio marito e avere un rapporto stabile da dare anche ad un figlio
Forse ora per me è troppo tardi non lo so ..
ma è solo ora dopo piùdi 20anni che mi sento pronta .... 
Questo e comunque sempre il mio pensiero non aspetto 2 o piu figli per capire che l'uomo che ho al mio fianco 
non è la persona che fa per me...


Ribadisco questo è il mio pensiero


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ho forse detto che è colpa dei figli??
> Mi sembra di no ...
> o forse sono stata fraintesa...
> Io intendevo che una volta che hai dei figli ti annulli nel senso che molte volte *trascuri l'essere coppia...*
> ...


Perchè è finita l'epoca del fidanzamento... dove si faceva la coppietta. Comincia quell'epoca... in cui si è una coppia...di genitori. Meno tempo, più impegni, più responsabilità. Più paure anche. Ma mi ricordo che tu hai avuto un assaggio di quello che significa crescere dei bambini... sai cosa ti viene dato in cambio: solo che da genitore è molto di più. Minerva mi ha fatto ricordare una paura che ci prendemmo per mio figlio, che si era fatto male, poi per fortuna risultò non essere nulla di grave, e come siamo stati una notte tutti e 4 nel lettone, noi a tenerci per mano, i bimbi in mezzo. Certo che la vita cambia, le priorità sono altre, ma non deve per forza essere una condizione peggiorativa.


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ok tu pensi così...
> io ho sempre pensato che per fare un figlio dovevo essere sicura di assicurargli
> Una famiglia nel bene o nel male...
> Conoscere me , mio marito e avere un rapporto stabile da dare anche ad un figlio
> ...


questo è un brutto tiro mancino. sole quando ha fatto i suoi figli amava suo marito e probabilmente anche lui ...se dopo sono successe altre cose è un altro discorso.
nessuno può essere *completamente *sicuro e questo esula dal discorso della superficialità.
comunque ora tutti e due sicuramente tutto possono recriminare ma sull'avere fatto dei figli possono solo che essere felici
mi sento di dirlo con sicurezza pur non conoscendoli


----------



## lunaiena (24 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> è un'ironia gratuita , contenta tu.



Non è ironia credimi ..
è proprio che ne ho due palle di gente che predica ppredica 
poi vai a a fondo e vedi che è solo capace a predicare 
poi a fatti reali è l'opposto...


Scusate non ce l'ho con nessuno ma oggi è una giornata nera
dove tutti vogliono insegnarmi a fare il mio lavoro...
dove gente che si sente migliore scopri che è nella merda totale...
E questo mi fa incazzare...


----------



## Simy (24 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ok tu pensi così...
> io ho sempre pensato che per fare un figlio dovevo essere sicura di assicurargli
> Una famiglia nel bene o nel male...
> Conoscere me , mio marito e avere un rapporto stabile da dare anche ad un figlio
> ...


certo Luna che se uno avesse la palla di vetro sarebbe tutto più semplice no??? 
ma dai ma che discorsi sono? possono cambiare tante cose negli anni...


----------



## gas (24 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non è ironia credimi ..
> è proprio che ne ho due palle di gente che predica ppredica
> poi vai a a fondo e vedi che è solo capace a predicare
> poi a fatti reali è l'opposto...
> ...


Beh allora sarebbe meglio che te la prendessi con i colleghi dell'ufficio, non credi?


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2012)

abbattiamola!


----------



## Sole (24 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ok tu pensi così...
> io ho sempre pensato che per fare un figlio dovevo essere sicura di assicurargli
> Una famiglia nel bene o nel male...
> Conoscere me , mio marito e avere un rapporto stabile da dare anche ad un figlio
> ...


Premesso che questa è una frecciata gratuita e lo sai. Ma vabbè, me la tengo e chi se ne frega.

All'inizio avevi detto che non hai fatto figli perchè pensi che i figli annullino la coppia. Ti è stato risposto che non è così e che, anzi, a volte i figli rendono più solido un rapporto.

Ora cambi discorso e dici che per fare un figlio devi essere sicura del tuo rapporto con tuo marito e garantire eccetera eccetera. Benissimo. Posso capirlo. Però devi essere consapevole del fatto che così aspetterai a vita. Perchè non esistono garanzie in questo senso. Io e mio marito ci conosciamo da tutta la vita e siamo stati insieme per quasi vent'anni. Eppure ci siamo lasciati.

Le persone cambiano, i rapporti cambiano. E per quanto sia doloroso, nessun genitore può garantire a un figlio sicurezza e serenità per sempre. Non è in nostro potere farlo, purtroppo.

Possiamo solo vivere insieme ai nostri figli giorno per giorno, affrontando i problemi se e quando si presentano. La vita ha un margine di incertezza che non si può evitare. Questo è bene che lo capiscano anche loro.


----------



## lunaiena (24 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo è un brutto tiro mancino. sole quando ha fatto i suoi figli amava suo marito e probabilmente anche lui ...se dopo sono successe altre cose è un altro discorso.
> nessuno può essere *completamente *sicuro e questo esula dal discorso della superficialità.
> comunque ora tutti e due sicuramente tutto possono recriminare ma sull'avere fatto dei figli possono solo che essere felici
> mi sento di dirlo con sicurezza pur non conoscendoli




Credimi non è un tiro mancino verso Sole..
ho vissuto in una famiglia che ha sempre minacciato di sfasciarsi con tre figli..
e io questo l'ho vissuto male malissimo ....
e mi sono sempre chiesta il perchè di arrivare a tanto poi pensare : ops non ci amiamo più...
mi sono spesso chiesta ma come si fa a fare noi figli e poi arrivare a trattarsi tanto male


----------



## Simy (24 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> abbattiamola!



Hai istinti omocidi ultimamente.... :scared:


----------



## lunaiena (24 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Premesso che questa è una frecciata gratuita e lo sai. Ma vabbè, me la tengo e chi se ne frega.
> 
> All'inizio avevi detto che non hai fatto figli perchè pensi che i figli annullino la coppia. Ti è stato risposto che non è così e che, anzi, a volte i figli rendono più solido un rapporto.
> 
> ...


Non era e ripeto una frecciata verso te!!!
Poi non ho detto che annullano la coppia ..
mi sembra di aver scritto che avevo il timore cha la *mia* coppia si sarebbe annullata ...
Potevo avere di queste paure?


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non è ironia credimi ..
> è proprio che ne ho due palle di gente che predica ppredica
> poi vai a a fondo e vedi che è solo capace a predicare
> poi a fatti reali è l'opposto...
> ...


Luna... io con mio marito ho vissuto 11 anni prima che decidessimo di avere figli. Coppia collaudata, unita, felice, arrivo pure a dire portata ad esempio, proprio perchè assieme facevamo qualunque cosa. Abbiamo avuto due figli, li stiamo crescendo assieme, siamo sicuramente felici entrambe di averli messi al mondo, con tutti i piccoli o grandi sacrifici fatti. Non sono stati loro a mettere in crisi la nostra coppia, non sono stati loro ad annullarla. La coppia si annulla quando tra uno e l'altro si alza un muro di silenzi ed incomprensioni, quando uno dei due non c'è quando l'altro ha bisogno, quando mancano sincerità e rispetto, quando non c'è più amore. E se l'annullamento della coppia arriva quando hai già dei figli, le tenti tutte prima di arrenderti, perchè è straziante. Io credo che Sole stia soffrendo già abbastanza per non essere riuscita a salvare il suo matrimonio, non l'ho mai vista porsi in modo supponente... anzi... l'ho sempre vista essere molto convinta delle sue idee ma mai arrogante nell'esporle.


----------



## Sole (24 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non era e ripeto una frecciata verso te!!!
> Poi non ho detto che annullano la coppia ..
> mi sembra di aver scritto che avevo il timore cha la *mia* coppia si sarebbe annullata ...
> Potevo avere di queste paure?


Certo che potevi. E se non eri sicura di volere un figlio hai fatto benissimo a non farlo.

Io ho semplicemente espresso il mio punto di vista che è diverso dal tuo. Ma non l'ho fatto svalutando le tue paure. Anzi, mi pare di aver parlato della MIA esperienza di mamma.

Ti sei inquietata e mi hai detto che quando mi leggi ti senti una merdaccia, che sembro perfetta ma chissà nella realtà... io nella realtà sono una mamma come tante. Proprio stamattina ho litigato con mia figlia e per un attimo l'avrei scaraventata fuori dalla porta a calci nel sedere 

Ma quello che penso sui figli e come vivo la mia esperienza di mamma è esattamente ciò che ho scritto, nel rispetto di quello che pensi tu.

Tutto qui.


----------



## lunaiena (24 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Perchè è finita l'epoca del fidanzamento... dove si faceva la coppietta. Comincia quell'epoca... in cui si è una coppia...di genitori. Meno tempo, più impegni, più responsabilità. Più paure anche. Ma mi ricordo che tu hai avuto un assaggio di quello che significa crescere dei bambini... sai cosa ti viene dato in cambio: solo che da genitore è molto di più. Minerva mi ha fatto ricordare una paura che ci prendemmo per mio figlio, che si era fatto male, poi per fortuna risultò non essere nulla di grave, e come siamo stati una notte tutti e 4 nel lettone, noi a tenerci per mano, i bimbi in mezzo. Certo che la vita cambia, le priorità sono altre, ma non deve per forza essere una condizione peggiorativa.


Ma capisci che per me vivere da innamorati é una cosa stupenda!!
Ho lottato per avere questo ed eliminare tutto il contorno negativo che puó avere una coppia...
Ora dopo anni di errori e sacrifici posso quasi dire di esserci riuscita...


Non ho avuto solo un assaggino lì ho proprio cresciuti e da questa esperienza ho capito
cosa vuol dire fare figli con superficialità ... E ho capito anche cosa vuol dire fare un figlio pensando che è per tutta la vita.....


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma capisci che per me vivere da innamorati é una cosa stupenda!!
> Ho lottato per avere questo ed eliminare tutto il contorno negativo che puó avere una coppia...
> Ora dopo anni di errori e sacrifici posso quasi dire di esserci riuscita...
> 
> ...


Non è un peccato mortale non desiderare la maternità: è invece una gran cazzata se, coscienti di volere altro, si diventa genitori, secondo me. Ne conosco di coppie senza figli: felicissimi della scelta che hanno fatto.


----------



## Annuccia (24 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *Non è un peccato mortale non desiderare la maternità*: è invece una gran cazzata se, coscienti di volere altro, si diventa genitori, secondo me. Ne conosco di coppie senza figli: felicissimi della scelta che hanno fatto.


assolutamente......
anzi...


dimostra piu maturità una scelta del genere (per quanto agli occhi degli altri dura e incomprensibile possa sembrare)
che quella di farli ad ogni costo perchè è giusto così....perchè si deve...

i figli non sono uno scherzo..non sono un contorno....non sono necessità...
sono amore...

e se non lo senti...non devi....
perchè le coseguenze possono essere disastrose...
un figlio è per sempre...


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> i figli non sono uno scherzo..non sono un contorno....non sono necessità...
> sono amore...



Sono TUTTO. TUTTO.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Luglio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Gli smeraldi di chi ha rabbia contro la traditrice innamorata... sai che mi frega dei tuoi smeraldi o rubini, non sono neanche registrata.
> 
> Ami fare il pavone e devi per forza far notare sempre che scopi alla grande, più per rassicurare te stesso che chi ti legge.
> Io rischio di "buttare via" dieci anni di matrimonio per una crisi personale e di coppia coniugale dovuta a motivi che non sto qui a spiegare (sarai abbastanza intelligente da capire che l'amante da solo non basta), tu rischi di buttare nel cesso decenni di matrimonio per qualche scopata con qualche "troia" (come le chiami tu io non mi permetterei mai) che ti fa sentire ancora figo. Il tuo rischio e' più alto del mio, visto che dichiari di amare ancora tua moglie (?amore senza rispetto?) e di tenere molto alla tua famiglia.
> ...


Dai Saby
Non maltrattare il mio amico Lothar...
Poi soffro eh?
Vedi nel mondo Lothariano non esisterà mai che un'altra donna possa in qualche maniera farci capire che purtroppo per noi abbiamo sposato la persona che non fa per noi.
Lothar è molto fascista capisci? Troie moglie e famiglia no?
Cioè uno si dice la moglie è la moglie, le altre son tutti giocattolini...
Quello che Lothar non capisce è che non sono farfallone amorose, ma bombe a farfalla no?

Un dì o l'altro gli scoppia una sul ciccio e il suo matrimonio salta per aria no?

Sono due situazioni diverse....

Tu Saby non sei la classica collezionatrice di uomini per conferme, o quella che cerca mattane a destra o a sinistra...

Tu sei una persona che ha fatto una certa vita e un certo cammino...e ora ti chiedi se veramente era quella la strada che volevi percorrere...no?

Poi giustamente ci sono cose tue che qui non si possono scrivere...

Sappi comunque che è così e basta non ci si può fare nulla...
E nel nostro cuore nessuno è sostituibile ad un altro

Lothar dice che nel suo cuore c'è solo la moglie...


----------



## Annuccia (24 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dai Saby
> Non maltrattare il mio amico Lothar...
> Poi soffro eh?
> Vedi nel mondo Lothariano non esisterà mai che un'altra donna possa in qualche maniera farci capire che purtroppo per noi abbiamo sposato la persona che non fa per noi.
> ...


li ce ne puo stare solo una...
ma quanto è grande il suo letto???
non ho nulla contro di lui..mi sta anche molto simpatico...
riesco con sforzo anche a comprenderlo...ma
una pausa ogni tanto fossi in lui me la prenderei


----------



## Sole (25 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lothar dice che nel suo cuore c'è solo la moglie...


Chissà se lei sarebbe poi così contenta di sapere che ha l'esclusiva solo nel suo cuore... perchè sai, io, da donna innamorata, chissà perchè ambisco ad avere l'esclusiva anche sul Walter


----------



## Leda (25 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Chissà se lei sarebbe poi così contenta di sapere che ha l'esclusiva solo nel suo cuore... perchè sai, io, da donna innamorata, chissà perchè ambisco ad avere l'esclusiva anche sul Walter


Come sei old! (pure io, comunque)


----------



## Sole (25 Luglio 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Come sei old! (pure io, comunque)


Eh, lo so. Antica sono.


----------



## Simy (25 Luglio 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Come sei old! (pure io, comunque)





Sole ha detto:


> Eh, lo so. Antica sono.


sono antica pure io .... :fischio:


----------



## Sole (25 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> sono antica pure io .... :fischio:


Vabbè, saremo antiche ma diciamocelo: un Walter fedele fa piacere a tutte!


----------



## Leda (25 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Vabbè, saremo antiche ma diciamocelo: un Walter fedele fa piacere a tutte!


Avoja! :up:


----------



## contepinceton (25 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> li ce ne puo stare solo una...
> ma quanto è grande il suo letto???
> non ho nulla contro di lui..mi sta anche molto simpatico...
> riesco con sforzo anche a comprenderlo...ma
> una pausa ogni tanto fossi in lui me la prenderei


Fidati per Lothar il talamo nuziale resta uno...
Poi ci sono uomini come me che hanno un cuore fatto come un Hotel no?
Ci sono diverse stanze no?

Ah tu vuoi la suite imperiale annuccia?

Seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee,,,,,mi spiace occupata....
Ma se proprio insisti una singola mi è rimasta eh?

Ah no speta...
Ho promesso che non farò più l'affittacamere....


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lothar dice che nel suo cuore c'è solo la moglie...


uhmm....
ci si divide a scomparti.
nella milza c'è la zia...
nella rotula il cugino...
nel fegato la sorella...

e sulle balle la suocera.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Chissà se lei sarebbe poi così contenta di sapere che ha l'esclusiva solo nel suo cuore... perchè sai, io, da donna innamorata, chissà perchè ambisco ad avere l'esclusiva anche sul Walter


Ma infatti alla moglie non far sapere con chi ciuli tutte le sere no?

Quel giorno che lo becca eh?
Lo raccogliamo in poltiglia...povero Lothy....

Ma magari prima si smalta con l'alfona no?


----------



## contepinceton (25 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> uhmm....
> ci si divide a scomparti.
> nella milza c'è la zia...
> nella rotula il cugino...
> ...


No le altre stanno sulla punta del suo uccello...vicinissime ai suoi coglioni...e se una casca lì...Lothy la scaga eh?
Mica è innamorato...e mica fa le pazzie che faccio io eh?


----------



## contepinceton (25 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Vabbè, saremo antiche ma diciamocelo: un Walter fedele fa piacere a tutte!


Ma non si può pretendere tutto dalla vita eh?
Preferisco na compagna di spirito e infedele
che na diciamo di poco spirito ma fedele no?

In questo la moglie di Lothar è eccellente...
Povero Lothy vive costantemente con pretendenti da tutti i cantoni...


----------



## Sole (25 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non si può pretendere tutto dalla vita eh?
> Preferisco na compagna di spirito e infedele
> che na diciamo di poco spirito ma fedele no?
> 
> ...


Di spirito e fedele no?

Vuoi  dire che le donne fedeli e innamorate sono tutte pallose e deprimenti?

Io non credo proprio sai


----------



## Flavia (25 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Di spirito e fedele no?
> 
> Vuoi  dire che le donne fedeli e innamorate sono tutte pallose e deprimenti?
> 
> Io non credo proprio sai


:up:


----------



## lothar57 (25 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non si può pretendere tutto dalla vita eh?
> Preferisco na compagna di spirito e infedele
> che na diciamo di poco spirito ma fedele no?
> 
> ...



A Sabina non rispondo neanche..io sono per il dialogo,lei,come poi tutte le donne,invece sclera,sai Conte forse il ''secondo marito''e'un manager..che la scopa male..ma lo capisco anni e anni di motel.due palle.... si evince dall'isteria che l'ha colta...
Con C sto chiudendo in maniera soft..e'durato anche troppo..domani se ne va...A,e'blindata in riviera..ne riparleremo a settembre...dopo domani incontro a meta'strada con romagnola..non so neanch'io perche'ci vado.
sono stato piuttosto male per 3 giorni..sai oltretutto sono solo,aggiungi lo spread,e decisioni conseguentemente importanti da prendere..che Dio mi illumini..spero di fare la cosa giusta..morale dirai??facile...magari tra un mese sono cenere...quindi nn mi faccio mancare niente..be'quasi,perche'un limite esiste.at salut


----------



## Minerva (25 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Solo se ad entrambi i componenti della coppia che si ama piacciono i bambini e quel tipo di vita familiare
> Un figlio NON è SOLO un atto d'amore. E' un altro essere umano di cui prendersi cura.
> 
> Quindi, devi amare il tuo compagno/la tua compagna ma SOPRATTUTTO devi VOLERE un figlio e così anche lui/lei.
> ...


sì, maestra


----------



## Sabina_ (25 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> A Sabina non rispondo neanche..io sono per il dialogo,lei,come poi tutte le donne,invece sclera,sai Conte forse il ''secondo marito''e'un manager..che la scopa male..ma lo capisco anni e anni di motel.due palle.... si evince dall'isteria che l'ha colta...
> Con C sto chiudendo in maniera soft..e'durato anche troppo..domani se ne va...A,e'blindata in riviera..ne riparleremo a settembre...dopo domani incontro a meta'strada con romagnola..non so neanch'io perche'ci vado.
> sono stato piuttosto male per 3 giorni..sai oltretutto sono solo,aggiungi lo spread,e decisioni conseguentemente importanti da prendere..che Dio mi illumini..spero di fare la cosa giusta..morale dirai??facile...magari tra un mese sono cenere...quindi nn mi faccio mancare niente..be'quasi,perche'un limite esiste.at salut



Continui a rispondermi indirettamente attraverso altri utenti, con offese e cazzate. Poi l'isterica sarei io???
Ti chiedo per favore di smetterla, continua a scrivere le tue cavolate che rassicurano e gonfiano il tuo EGO di maschio, ma non rivolgerti più a me.


----------



## Leda (25 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma infatti alla moglie non far sapere con chi ciuli tutte le sere no?
> 
> Quel giorno che lo becca eh?
> Lo raccogliamo in poltiglia...povero Lothy....
> ...


Minchia, e poi sarebbe il mio avatar che porta sfiga?? 




Non Registrato ha detto:


> uhmm....
> ci si divide a scomparti.
> nella milza c'è la zia...
> nella rotula il cugino...
> ...



:rotfl:

Sìsì, qui è pieno di cultori della personalità in tranci :up:


----------



## Leda (25 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Di spirito e fedele no?
> 
> Vuoi dire che le donne fedeli e innamorate sono tutte pallose e deprimenti?
> 
> Io non credo proprio sai


Eh, qualche balla bisogna pur raccontarsela per tirare a campa'.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> A Sabina non rispondo neanche..io sono per il dialogo,lei,come poi tutte le donne,invece sclera,sai Conte forse il ''secondo marito''e'un manager..che la scopa male..ma lo capisco anni e anni di motel.due palle.... si evince dall'isteria che l'ha colta...
> Con C sto chiudendo in maniera soft..e'durato anche troppo..domani se ne va...A,e'blindata in riviera..ne riparleremo a settembre...dopo domani incontro a meta'strada con romagnola..non so neanch'io perche'ci vado.
> sono stato piuttosto male per 3 giorni..sai oltretutto sono solo,aggiungi lo spread,e decisioni conseguentemente importanti da prendere..che Dio mi illumini..spero di fare la cosa giusta..morale dirai??facile...magari tra un mese sono cenere...quindi nn mi faccio mancare niente..be'quasi,perche'un limite esiste.at salut


Ma anche tu non parlare così della mia amica Sabina...
Sono sicurissimo che se te la porto a pranzo....
Invece che chinare la testa e mangiare tortellini...resti a bocca aperta con il tortellino in mano...dai su...

Ma ti capisco...

Quando vediamo le mogli altrui che parlano di separazione ci fanno un po' pensare no?

Pensa se anche le nostre si mettessero su questi guadi no?

Pensa alla tua che ti dice...ciao coglione io ti lascio e me ne vado con un altro....

Ti fa paura eh?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (25 Luglio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Continui a rispondermi indirettamente attraverso altri utenti, con offese e cazzate. Poi l'isterica sarei io???
> Ti chiedo per favore di smetterla, continua a scrivere le tue cavolate che rassicurano e gonfiano il tuo EGO di maschio, ma non rivolgerti più a me.


No Sabina lui ti dice che se devi avere un amante dev'essere una cosa per nulla coinvolgente altrimenti poi si finisce nei guai no? E in guai seri.
Tu invece stai dicendo a lui che non è detto che si finisce in certi guai, e che se non ci fosse coinvolgimento...tu non saresti per nulla interessata a certe cose no?

Ci penso io...
usciamo a cena io e te...
Poi mando a lui dei sms dicendogli friggi lotharone...ahahahahhah...sono qua con una bellissima signora....
Friggi....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------

